# Starting over



## iGone (Nov 15, 2021)

Hey y'all,

So I figure I'll start one of these for my accountability and to hopefully get advice and whatnot if need be. 
Current stats:
Height: 5'6
Weight: 152 lbs fasted
1RM
Bench: 175 lbs
Squat: 225 lbs
Deadlift: 245 lbs

Finally got back to lifting mid September 2021 after being off since June 2020 so my lifts are still low and I'm ~30 lbs lighter than I was then. 

My compound experience is pretty limited although I've been doing extensive research and reading for the last 3-4 years to prepare myself for any planned cycles. 
I used two small SARM stacks in late 2018 and early 2019 and did a light 8 week Test E cycle in late 2019 consisting of 600mg/wk and got some really solid results but definitely needed to get my AI in order, as I stopped at 8 weeks due to COVID instead of going the 16 weeks I intended. 

Additionally I started TRT back in September and it has improved my well-being and mental health immensely. 
I'm on 150mg/wk of Cyp and I'm currently awaiting to get my first bloods drawn in a few weeks. I feel extremely well so far. 

From June - September I started tracking calories and leaned out to about 140lbs with 1600 cal. 
Starting in September I bumped up to 2,000 cal and felt fantastic and have had some really solid recomp. 
Starting this week I've bumped up to 2,500 cal which puts me right around maintenance and I plan to stick here for 8 weeks or so and move towards 2,750 and then 3,000 while monitoring my lifts, physique pictures and so on. 

My current program is Jeff Nippard's powerbuilding PPL and I really enjoy it. 
I've made a few minor changes to it as I have a home gym so there are a few changes that had to be made, mostly leg related unfortunately. 


My Target weight is about 175 lbs at roughly 10-15% so I've got a long ways to go. Hopefully after about a year back in the gym I'll reevaluate my bf% and everything and see where we're at. 
I plan on getting my TRT dialed in for a year or so before even thinking about adding any additional compounds or blasts. Thinking possibly adding anavar and or primo in the future. My TRT doc has Deca, Winny and anavar available so maybe i can let lucky lol. 

Anyways sorry for the novel. Here's my current physique.


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 15, 2021)

I like that you’re waiting a bit for your TRT to get really dialed in. You’ll make good gains on just that if you’re on top of your diet and stick with your training.

As far as running a cycle, after a year you should be down to blood tests every 6 months. I’d just up your test to 4-600 mg and see what that does for you.  Var is a great drug but it’s not especially good for you.

That said, you can’t go wrong with primo. I love the stuff.  400 test and 400 primo is a great cycle that’s very mild. You’re on the smaller side (no offence intended) so 400 is plenty.


----------



## TomJ (Nov 15, 2021)

Good luck! Learn to enjoy it and then keeping accountability no longer becomes an issue. 

I'll be following along.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## iGone (Nov 15, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> I like that you’re waiting a bit for your TRT to get really dialed in. You’ll make good gains on just that if you’re on top of your diet and stick with your training.
> 
> As far as running a cycle, after a year you should be down to blood tests every 6 months. I’d just up your test to 4-600 mg and see what that does for you.  Var is a great drug but it’s not especially good for you.
> 
> That said, you can’t go wrong with primo. I love the stuff.  400 test and 400 primo is a great cycle that’s very mild. You’re on the smaller side (no offence intended) so 400 is plenty.


From my brief test cycle last year I know I'll probably have some solid results doing that again in the future and will definitely come before adding any other compounds, I'm young and getting in 2 cycles a year will definitely give me plenty of time to judge how I respond and feel in order plan future cycles optimally. 

Certainly no offense taken hahaha I have no delusions of size. I have a small frame and I know I'll never be some hulking imposing being. Just want to fill my frame as best I can, looking to find a happy medium between bf% and size in order to maintain a consistent weight year round. I'm not at all a fan of the bulk/cut cycle constantly. Hopefully in 3-5 years I can find that sweet spot, but all in time.


----------



## iGone (Nov 20, 2021)

Weighed in this morning @ 152.8 fasted
Calories are bumped up to a 2500 calorie target
50% Carbs (313g goal)
30% Protein (188g goal)
20% Fats (56g goal)

Picking up my hcg  this week and starting that.
Feeling pretty solid, long way to go


----------



## iGone (Nov 23, 2021)

Reassessed my calories, I'm going to stay at 2000 and see how lean I can get over the winter for fun.  
I haven't been on trt for a particularly long time, but I've definitely noticed it's much easier to lift and recomp @ 2,000 cal than I thought it would be seeing as I'm still gaining lean mass and losing fat. 
Did some reading and my conclusion is this:
If I stick to higher test (500-600mg/wk) and drier compounds ( thinking NPP,  deca, primo, var, winny) for two cycles a year I should have no issue staying lean year round. I will stay slightly under maintenance between cycles to promote the best physique I can. While eating 500-750 in surplus on cycle in order to keep growing more lean mass year after year. 
I'm still 6-9 months away from starting a cycle and will start with a 500 or 600mg/wk test only cycle twice before I even think about adding additional compounds.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 23, 2021)

iGone said:


> Reassessed my calories, I'm going to stay at 2000 and see how lean I can get over the winter for fun.
> I haven't been on trt for a particularly long time, but I've definitely noticed it's much easier to lift and recomp @ 2,000 cal than I thought it would be seeing as I'm still gaining lean mass and losing fat.
> Did some reading and my conclusion is this:
> If I stick to higher test (500-600mg/wk) and drier compounds ( thinking NPP,  deca, primo, var, winny) for two cycles a year I should have no issue staying lean year round. I will stay slightly under maintenance between cycles to promote the best physique I can. While eating 500-750 in surplus on cycle in order to keep growing more lean mass year after year.
> I'm still 6-9 months away from starting a cycle and will start with a 500 or 600mg/wk test only cycle twice before I even think about adding additional compounds.


I notice you keep saying the word lean, then you mention staying under maintenance between cycles... which is not how you properly maintain, and I also see you on a 2000 cal diet.

Did you used to be a heavy person ever? I don't mean any offense, but I see this mentality usually from people who used to be over weight and it ends up undermining their own goals.

based on the limited pictures and poses you've posted, I think you're ready to bulk. Put some more mass on that frame and then do a cut to reveal what you've gained.

There's nothing wrong with a lean bulk either, just not optimal. However I would not consider the strategy you've described as a lean bulk, it's more like a never ending cut/recomp.

Oh, lastly... deca is not a dry compound... but also there's nothing wrong with wet compounds, they are good for gaining muscle mass and strength while bulking.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 23, 2021)

At 152lbs, assuming you workout 4 times a week, I would estimate your maintenance to be about 2500-2600 calories with an average or normal metabolism..

If you'd like to lean bulk then I'd recommend 250-350 caloric surplus to start... and to regular bulk id recommend 500-750 caloric surplus to start.

When you go into maintenance phase, eat ~200 calories above your previous maintenance calories and watch the scale. If you lose weight then add calories, if you gain weight then reduce calories. This is how you manage maintenance between cycles.


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 23, 2021)

Send is right. Don’t be that guy who panics the moment his abs start to disappear. You’ll just end up spinning your wheels and wasting time and money.

If you want to bulk, bulk.  If you do a halfassed bulk followed by an extended cut until the next bulk, you’re essentially doing a drawn out recomp. You’ll end up losing most of the gains that you made on cycle, get them back, lose them again, rinse, repeat ad nauseum.

“Maintenance” is called that for a reason.


----------



## iGone (Nov 23, 2021)

@Send0
I'll answer your questions first and then add to it


Send0 said:


> Did you used to be a heavy person ever? I don't mean any offense, but I see this mentality usually from people who used to be over weight and it ends up undermining their own goals.
> 
> based on the limited pictures and poses you've posted, I think you're ready to bulk. Put some more mass on that frame and then do a cut to reveal what you've gained.
> 
> ...


-I've been slim and athletic my whole life but gaining weight is fairly easy for me. March 2020 I was 185 lbs at about I'd guess 18% bf. I'll attach an image or two.
I was strong as fuck filled out all my clothes but I being that heavy did not feel right.
- as far as deca I understand it's not a dry compound but from what I've read (please correct me if I'm mistaken) the water weight seems to drop off fairly quickly and leaves a lot of solid lean mass behind compared to something like say dbol or anadrol that seems to leave less lean mass post cycle.

I understand what you're saying about the never ending cut/recomp, and you're probably correct that I need to reevaluate my intake to maximize how efficiently I can reach my goals.
What has been preventing me internally from bulking right away is that I'm still making strength and composition gains @ 2,000 cals and I don't feel like potentially adding more fat to the mix unnecessarily until I plateau at my current intake and training.
I'm so close to losing the last bit of stubborn belly fat and that's such a good feeling.

@Test_subject 
I think you're definitely right about eating under maintenance. My thought process was maybe a little different than how I had written it out.
so; ideally I'd cycle 12 weeks at 500-750 surplus, come back to trt and after 6-8 weeks evaluate my bf% post cycle/surplus and see where I want to be. If that means hey I'm happy with my current state post cycle then eat at maintenance and be happier than a pig in slop. If that means hey I gained a bit more fat than I'd like to evaluate my on cycle diet and then shed the few pounds or whatever before cycling again. 

I definitely don't think it makes sense to eat below maintenance for the entirety between cycles, and I didn't do a great job of conveying my intentions. 
long story short, I'm going gradually (maybe too much so) because of my prior mistakes with diet. 
I'm definitely going to heed you guy's advice and not get too stingy with my intake. I'd really like to get lean enough to see all my abs again, and then start eating slightly above maintenance to start growing again and assess my body composition as time goes on.

skinny picture is day one of lifting December 2015 136 lbs
second and third are Feb/March 2020 @ about 183 lbs


----------



## Send0 (Nov 23, 2021)

I'm confused..  why did you lean out from 183 all the way down to 140? Did you lose all the weight from not working out for a year, or because you intentionally went on a cut?

There was no reason for you to drop 40lbs; that put you back close to your starting weight in 2015. You looked solid at 183lbs; maybe 10-15lbs was all you needed to drop at most?

Seems like the yo-yo effect that @Test_subject  was describing.


----------



## iGone (Nov 23, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I'm confused..  why did you lean out from 183 all the way down to 140? Did you lose all the weight from not working out for a year, or because you intentionally went on a cut?
> 
> There was no reason for you to drop 40lbs; that put you back close to your starting weight in 2015. You looked solid at 183lbs; maybe 10-15lbs was all you needed to drop at most?
> 
> Seems like the yo-yo effect that @Test_subject  was describing.


The original post was supposed to say 150, I just re-read that. 
Initially I lost a ton of weight from not lifting, obviously scaling back my intake so on and so forth. I ended up at about 160-165 until a few months ago. I was just soft and slim and didn't look or feel great.
So I cut down and started lifting, which didn't take long at all for me to be comfortable at 150.
I'm genuinely trying to avoid the yo-yo. I definitely think I needed to lose 10-15 lbs at that weight and want to avoid a bulk/cut cycle where I have to lose the 10-15 lbs every year.

So Ideally I wanted to get my bf% a little lower, start the lean bulk in idk maybe 1-2 months, as I don't have a whole lot left to lose before I'll be able to have abs again. Then slowly lean bulk get my diet situated find that sweet spot for maintenance and then I can cycle at about a 500 cal surplus and hopefully get some good lean gains while keeping the bf% where I want it.

What I don't want to do is start bulking now, end up at 185 again, go cut 15 lbs, then bulk to 195 , lose 10-15 lbs. I'd like to think I can slowly lean bulk and have higher quality gains with less weight yo-yo of the bulk/cut routine.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 23, 2021)

iGone said:


> The original post was supposed to say 150, I just re-read that.
> Initially I lost a ton of weight from not lifting, obviously scaling back my intake so on and so forth. I ended up at about 160-165 until a few months ago. I was just soft and slim and didn't look or feel great.
> So I cut down and started lifting, which didn't take long at all for me to be comfortable at 150.
> I'm genuinely trying to avoid the yo-yo. I definitely think I needed to lose 10-15 lbs at that weight and want to avoid a bulk/cut cycle where I have to lose the 10-15 lbs every year.
> ...


Good luck


----------



## iGone (Nov 28, 2021)

Well,
I am going to go ahead and say @Send0 is right lol
I've been doing a lot more reading on recomposition and especially considering myself as detrained, I need to bring my intake up to really get where I want to be without sitting here spinning my wheels.

Bumped up to 3,000 cals, roughly 20% over maintenance and adding cardio 3-4 days a week.
Picked up an exercise bike yesterday so I'll do that on my two non lifting days and one or two lifting days.

Current body measurements are as follows and will update every month.

Neck 14.75"
Chest 42"
Bicep 14.5"
Forearm 12"
Waist 31.5"
Hips 37"
Thigh 23"
Calf 14"

Fasted morning weight 154.3


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 28, 2021)

By the looks of it you have a decent base.  Nippard’s program is pretty good and you have what looks like a good caloric surplus. 

I like your plan.  Stick with it and I think you’ll be impressed with the results.  If you start noticing that you’re gaining a lot of fat, add in some extra cardio to remedy the problem.  

Also remember that as you gain weight your TDEE will increase and your intake needs to account for that. If you want to be 185 lbs you have to eat like someone who is 185 lbs.

Good luck!


----------



## Send0 (Nov 28, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> If you want to be 185 lbs you have to eat like someone who is 185 lbs.


This is a great way to summarize things, and gets the point across clearly... to me anyway. 

I'm going to steal that from you, and use it whenever these types of conversations come up.


----------



## iGone (Dec 6, 2021)

Weekly update
Monday 11/29
Calories 2,643
C 326g
F 72g
P 182g
No lifting 
No cardio
Google Fit TDEE: 4,018

Tuesday 11/30
Calories 3,131
C 373g
F 95g
P 210g
No lifting
60 mins cardio
Google Fit TDEE: 4,183

Wednesday 12/01
Calories 3,080
C 392g
F 92g
P 186g
Pull Day
No cardio
Google Fit TDEE: 3,640 (doesn't count lifting)

Thursday 12/02
Calories 2,914
C 277g
F 89g
P 212g
Leg Day
No cardio 
Google Fit TDEE: 3,222

Friday 12/03
Calories 2,991
C 295g
F 123g
P 189g
Push Day
60 mins cardio
Google Fit TDEE: 2,715

Saturday 12/04
Calories 2,879
C 354g
F 89g
P 177g
Pull Day
60 mins cardio
Google Fit TDEE: 2,914

Sunday 12/05
Calories 2,745
C 410g
F 55g
P 187g
Leg Day
No cardio
Google Fit TDEE: 2,592


Average fasted weight: 156.2

Feel fantastic, definitely enjoying carbing up and it's showing in my lifts.
Google fit follows my biometric info with steps and input activity to estimate my TDEE. I walk A LOT at work which is why my TDEE seems so high. My average daily steps for work days is near 20,000.


----------



## iGone (Dec 9, 2021)

Pull day today
Feeling solid as fuck
Pump in my triceps is almost painful, shoulders are absolutely drained


----------



## iGone (Dec 17, 2021)

Well where do I begin?
Late log for this week as things have been absolutely insane. My wife got COVID last week and now as it happens I have COVID myself.
Didn't lift much last week, COVID wasn't the best to my wife so lifting was on the backburner. Now I have COVID myself, we shall see how it goes. She's finally on the upswing, I just feel like I have a head cold as well as the no taste or smell. I'll probably lay low for a bit longer before getting back into the grind.


----------



## GhostPenguin (Dec 17, 2021)

iGone said:


> @Send0
> I'll answer your questions first and then add to it
> 
> -I've been slim and athletic my whole life but gaining weight is fairly easy for me. March 2020 I was 185 lbs at about I'd guess 18% bf. I'll attach an image or two.
> ...


All the advice they're giving here is spot on

I weighed right around 155 for the longest time, mainly because I fought amateur mma and didn't want to cut much

Once I got burnt out, I turned my full attention to lifting

I've ran 2 cycles of Test E @600 and Deca @300 a week

I'm still fairly lean and sitting a little over 180

I never count calories, i just shoot for 180+g protein a day and


----------



## iGone (Jan 17, 2022)

alright alright alright, finally back into the swing of things boys.
Covid has moved on, had a separation from my job with 6 weeks pay with is pretty tit. 
Got a few potential jobs lined up so we shall see. 


Finally back to lifting regularly the past week or so, calories are a bit lower 2500-2800 or so due to not being at work and losing 15k steps a day or so. 

I'm going to be lifting 6 days instead of 5 for the time being, and going to aim for an hour of cardio along with calves and abs every day.

here's to being back to it.


----------



## iGone (Jan 27, 2022)

https://imgur.com/a/5t8WtUx



Average weight this week 163.7
Average calories 2,789 (unemployed so lowered calories a touch)

Strength is coming back way faster than I expected. Video of my last set of 5x3 245lb deadlifts today.
Feeling good

Try not to stare at my ass, lest ye be gay


----------



## iGone (Feb 3, 2022)

Another solid week in. Feeling big, feeling strong, been happy with myself.
Average weight 163.3
Average calories 2,378

Physique feels the best I've ever been.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 4, 2022)

Thought this was gonna be another dating log thread...I need a 3rd subscription


----------



## iGone (Feb 4, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Thought this was gonna be another dating log thread...I need a 3rd subscription


Closest I can do is a "Married couples sex log" and I can go into all the shit I do with my wife lol


----------



## iGone (Feb 7, 2022)

Weight is going up consistently


----------



## iGone (Feb 8, 2022)

https://imgur.com/a/bWmZ9Bt



185 lbs for 5 @ 164 bw


----------



## iGone (Feb 15, 2022)

Just a little update
Weight is slowly rising, hitting 164 every morning. 
I forgot I had taken a bunch of body measurements back in September so I measured again this morning with no pump. 
Arms went from 14.5" to sitting at 15 3/4" now
Chest is up from 41 to 44" 
Thigh is up to 25 from 23

Waist is up from 31 to 33 and hips/glutes are up to 38.5 from 37

I know Ive gained a little bodyfat but nothing of consequence as I'm still making great size and strength gains regularly. 

Trt is still sitting at 150mg/week


----------



## iGone (Feb 22, 2022)

Weekly update
Rest day and cheat day today,
Eating less clean today that normal but nothing crazy.
Weekly average: 
Calories: 2,677
C: 260g
F: 87g
P: 166g
Would be a bit higher but I had a day last week where my schedule was all goofed and ended up with a 1800 calorie day. 
Average weight this week has been 164.7, steady and slow increase. 
Progression is finally started to slow a bit on the big three. To be expected seeing as it's been about 6 months since being back to training. 
This is the first time I've had a positive body image in a long time, I really enjoy being leaner than I was previously, having my shirt project off my chest and not touch my stomach is an amazing feeling. 
I did some 1RM calcs based on doing sets to failure and used a 1RM calc to estimate the following: 
Bench: 175x12 or 245 1RM
Squat: 225x16 or roughly 345 1RM
Deadlift 225x14 or roughly 330 1RM

I don't really train for 1RM given being in my basement home gym but it's good progress to track. 
But yeah, hope y'all are having a good week


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 1, 2022)

I'll be following your journey.  Any update?


----------



## iGone (Mar 1, 2022)

Weekly update while I lift
Strength gains lately have been very solid. Still consistently adding weight to the bar every week.
Weekly averages
Morning weight 165.2
Calories 2,702
C 252g
F 93g
P 165G

Just keep chugging along, lifting 6 days a week.
Overall, loving how I feel and look.

Pics show some a bit of asymmetry, but could be my lack of posing skill or knowledge


----------



## iGone (Mar 1, 2022)

For reference this is an image at roughly the same body weight back in 2019. 
Entirely different composition lol


----------



## iGone (Mar 9, 2022)

Weekly check-in is here
Nothing major to report, took a couple days off from lifting this week which was actually a nice little break, definitely helped with some recovery and energy.

Weight: 166.5
Average calories: 2,777
C:269
F:106
P:166

Been super pleased with my physique, weight gain has been exactly where I want it to be still. Just kind of waiting for my current calorie intake to level out with my weight and reevaluate when that happens.


----------



## GSgator (Mar 9, 2022)

Nice job .


----------



## iGone (Mar 9, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Looks like that rack is a cunt hair away from not fitting  lol.  Looks to be butted up tight on each floor joist .


Surprisingly I have a good 8" of clearance!


----------



## GSgator (Mar 9, 2022)

iGone said:


> Surprisingly I have a good 8" of clearance!


I noticed it could shift one way you beat me at editing my post lol. That explains the nice job lol. Yea you got tons of room


----------



## iGone (Mar 12, 2022)

https://imgur.com/a/10TtidO




Been working on my squat lately. Stability has been my main focus as shown here by a bit of knee cave, it's been stemming from not really putting proper pressure on my feet on my ascent. 

Let me know if y'all notice anything else.


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 12, 2022)

iGone said:


> https://imgur.com/a/10TtidO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you should go lighter than what you are squatting. Granted you are hitting parallel but your knees need to be stable. They come in when you push up. You’ll see in on the sets. You want knees to be stable and not come in or slightly wobble inward. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iGone (Mar 12, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I think you should go lighter than what you are squatting. Granted you are hitting parallel but your knees need to be stable. They come in when you push up. You’ll see in on the sets. You want knees to be stable and not come in or slightly wobble inward.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I totally agree it doesn't look good. I did my next sets without my chucks on and it was exponentially more stable. 
I wasn't really able to put the pressure outward well with them on.


----------



## iGone (Mar 16, 2022)

Was looking through some old photos and found some of me that I took the day I started lifting as a true zero reference and thought some of y'all might get a laugh out of it. 

_I'd say I've gained a little bit _


----------



## TomJ (Mar 16, 2022)

iGone said:


> Was looking through some old photos and found some of me that I took the day I started lifting as a true zero reference and thought some of y'all might get a laugh out of it.
> 
> _I'd say I've gained a little bit _


great work!


----------



## iGone (Mar 16, 2022)

TomJ said:


> great work!


Thanks man!


----------



## presser (Mar 16, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I notice you keep saying the word lean, then you mention staying under maintenance between cycles... which is not how you properly maintain, and I also see you on a 2000 cal diet.
> 
> Did you used to be a heavy person ever? I don't mean any offense, but I see this mentality usually from people who used to be over weight and it ends up undermining their own goals.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 16, 2022)

iGone said:


> Was looking through some old photos and found some of me that I took the day I started lifting as a true zero reference and thought some of y'all might get a laugh out of it.
> 
> _I'd say I've gained a little bit _


Awesome dude, you are making it there.  Way to go and keep it up.  You are getting stacked.


----------



## presser (Mar 16, 2022)

looking good man...you are def not holding that much fat.... but get those lifts up and start working hard on the compound lifts and eat just above maintaince.....  your training is what really matters here... in the end if you dont build it with basic foundation you will lose those gains easy when you come off... jmho... training is really important as much as the food.  good luck and train smart


----------



## presser (Mar 16, 2022)

good job btw


----------



## iGone (Mar 21, 2022)

Okay so fresh off the deload and hit a PR today. 
Starting a new split, it's a bit higher volume than I've been doing so that will definitely be getting tweaked as time goes. 

Push 1:
BB bench 3x10
Incline DB 3x10
Decline cable press 2x12
Cable flye 3x15
Seated DB press 3x15
Lateral raise 3x10
Rope overhead press 3x10
V bar pushdown 3x10

Push 2:
DB Bench 3x10
Incline BB 3x15
Incline DB flye 4x10
Military press 3x8
Cable lateral raise 3x12
Rope skullcrushers 3x12
Single arm pushdown 3x10


Pull 1:
BB Row 3x10
Seated cable row 3x10
Pullovers 3x12
Single arm pulldowns 3x10
Shrugs 4x8
Cable curl / supinated curl superset 4x10
Reverse cable flye 3x15

Pull 2
DB Row 4x10
Low cable row 3x10
Supinated pull downs 3x10
Pullovers 3x12
Rack pulls 2x10
DB curls / hammer curls superset 4x12
Reverse incline flys 3x15

Legs:
Squats 5x10
RDL 5x10
Leg extension 2x15
Goblet squats 2x failure
Calf raises 5x15


Today was my push and I hit a PR of 225x5 and then followed it with two sets of 205x8

Felt amazing, feeling super solid today. Worked out hard as fuck. Diet has been consistent, but I'm going to tweak it a little bit. 
Current goal is 2800 cal 175g pro, going to up that to 200g protein and start doing a scoop of whey a day. 
I haven't really been incorporating shakes into my diet for the most part because I've been able to hit my target 9/10 days without it, but I'd like to push it a little further and see how it goes. 
I have a feeling my weight is going to start plateauing soon with 2800 cal, I'm starting to get hungry way more often, meals aren't feeling nearly as filling. 
Crazy to think I've gained 18 lbs since starting this log.


----------



## iGone (Mar 29, 2022)

Realized I haven't posted an update!

Morning weight has been hovering at 170 for the past week or so, I think I may be needing to increase calories and protein intake here shortly. 

Weekly average
Calories: 2,722
C: 278g
F: 75g
P:  182g

New programming has been really solid, I enjoy the higher volume, I've tweaked the sets a little bit as I'm definitely nearing too much volume. 

Strength has been solid, physique feels fantastic. 
Got a job offer today, so I should be back to work here in a few weeks. This will probably necessitate an increase in my diet as I get back to being more active in a day to day basis.


----------



## presser (Mar 31, 2022)

@iGone great stuff man.. keep up the great work....


----------



## iGone (Apr 20, 2022)

Back to work!
Took last week off from lifting, just getting myself back into real life. 
New schedule for lifts will be T, W, Th, Sa, Su to account for my two jobs and shit sleep schedule. 
Body weight stagnant at 170 still, bumping calories to 3,250 and will monitor weight. With two jobs I think this may be my new maintenance. 

Pump feels amazing today, felt strong as fuck. 

Still doing a PPLPP 5 day schedule, volume will probably decrease to accommodate limited lifting time.


----------



## iGone (May 16, 2022)

Okay well not great news but not bad news. 
Haven't really gotten into the rhythm of lifting much and my diet is wonky. 

So with that said I've dropped about 5 lbs down to 165 in the last few weeks. 

Workouts have been very limited to Saturday/Sunday full body workouts just to keep some semblance of lifting. 

Average TDEE for the last few weeks according to Google fit has been averaging about 3,000 calories. Seems like the 16 hour work days and 20k daily steps has skyrocketed my TDEE, go figure. 

Not feeling big, but I've definitely noticed the weight loss in terms of body fat. 
Maybe I'll even out and stay a bit leaner and smaller than I initially intended. 

Hopefully my second job will be cut down to 4 days will which allow me to get a good solid 3 days of lifting per week. 


All in all, I know I have to get a better plan down both for diet and exercise time.


----------



## The Phoenix (May 16, 2022)

I was wondering what happened to you.  I haven't been on much myself but try to at least once a day to post and stay in touch with buds.  Hope you are doing well.


----------



## iGone (Jun 12, 2022)

Hey fellas,
Hope y'all are doing well for the few that'll see this. 
Finally into a good routine with food, sleep and a little bit of lifting to maintain. 

Diet has been steady at about 2800 calories and that seems to be keeping me steady right at 165 for the last few months. 

Strength is way down, but that's to be expected 
Lifting has been down to three days a week, keeping it short and intense just to maintain. I don't have any expectations of growth at this time with my schedule. 

Hope all is well, just posting for accountability.


----------



## PZT (Jun 12, 2022)

That solo stash had you looking like “blonde Bronson”


----------



## iGone (Jun 18, 2022)

Okay so,

My routine the last 6-8 weeks has been almost entirely calisthenics. 
Typically it's been 

Superset x3
Pullups
Dips

Superset x3
Pushups
Chinups

Superset x2
Lateral raises
Front raises

Superset x2
Bench press 135lb
Barbell rows 135lb

All sets AMRAP 

Today I did things a little different

All rest 60 seconds 
400m sprint
3x15 deadlifts 155 lbs
3xfailure pull ups
3xfailure dips
2x20 kb swing 60 lbs
2x15 lateral raises 30 lbs
3x15 bench press 135 lbs
3x failure hanging leg raises
5 minute stationary bike sprint

I feel like I'm gonna die now but it was wicked rewarding. 

I'm aiming for 3 workouts a week with my current schedule. 

Time to eat


----------



## GSgator (Jun 18, 2022)

Which one are you liking better ?


----------



## iGone (Jun 18, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Which one are you liking better ?


I really enjoyed the intensity of today's workout. It's definitely much more rewarding in that sense, but it's not giving me the pump/full feeling of the other workouts. 
I've been admittedly missing a lot of legs, but I've been walking 20-30k steps per day and I'm not losing any size so I'm not super worried about it. 

In terms of just maintaining size with my wild schedule I feel like the "CrossFit" esque style with cardio included could be pretty solid.


----------



## GSgator (Jun 18, 2022)

I feel like I’m starting over but unfortunately the joints aren’t fresh I took a good 3-4 year break and  dedicated most of my time into  jujitsu with very minimal training in regards to BBing . I want to give it another shot but I can’t pick up my old routing which was tons of volume I don’t know how I will do with heavy weight low volume either but I need to go in with a program in mind so I’m not just spinning my wheels and not going in the right direction.


----------



## iGone (Jun 18, 2022)

GSgator said:


> I feel like I’m starting over but unfortunately the joints aren’t fresh I took a good 3-4 year break and  dedicated most of my time into  jujitsu with very minimal training in regards to BBing . I want to give it another shot but I can’t pick up my old routing which was tons of volume I don’t know how I will do with heavy weight low volume either but I need to go in with a program in mind so I’m not just spinning my wheels and not going in a direction.


I totally understand. 
Prior to getting into bb/pl in 2016 I was always cardio heavy, running, hockey, soccer and since then haven't done shit. Now I'm easing back into cardio and it's fucking hard on my body lol


----------



## GSgator (Jun 18, 2022)

iGone said:


> I totally understand.
> Prior to getting into bb/pl in 2016 I was always cardio heavy, running, hockey, soccer and since then haven't done shit. Now I'm easing back into cardio and it's fucking hard on my body lol


Getting old fucking sucks man .


----------



## iGone (Jun 18, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Getting old fucking sucks man .


I'm hoping the road from 30-50 is easier than 20-30 hahahahaha


----------



## CJ (Jun 19, 2022)

Goddam CrossFit!!!  🤣🤣🤣


----------



## iGone (Jun 19, 2022)

CJ said:


> Goddam CrossFit!!!  🤣🤣🤣


Only reason it wasn't real CrossFit is because I still took my time to have good form and didn't use momentum haha


----------



## PZT (Jun 20, 2022)

CJ said:


> Goddam CrossFit!!!  🤣🤣🤣


Oooooh u mfker lol


----------



## Dex (Jun 20, 2022)

iGone said:


> Hey fellas,
> Hope y'all are doing well for the few that'll see this.
> Finally into a good routine with food, sleep and a little bit of lifting to maintain.
> 
> ...


Keep pushing forward. Are you still maintenance now or are you cutting? I'd say do a quick cut for the summer. See if you can drop another 5% bodyfat to get closer to 10%. Then, hit the weights heavy again and bulk through the winter.


----------



## iGone (Jun 25, 2022)

First full workout in a while today and got a good schedule going forward.
Going to lift Saturday Sunday Monday PPL

PUSH

Bench
175x10 RPE 8
175X10 RPE 9
175X10 RPE 9 almost couldn't rack

Incline db press
45x12 RPE 7
45x12 RPE 7
45X12 RPE 7

 Seated shoulder db press
35x12 RPE 8
35X12 RPE 8

Lateral raise
15x15 RPE 9
15x15 RPE 9
 15x15 RPE 10
last two reps were partial reps

 Tricep rope pushdown
65x12 RPE 7
65X12 RPE 7
65X12 RPE 7

Overhead tricep press
55x12 RPE 8
55x12 RPE 8

All sets I focused on slow controlled reps with heavy focus on contraction and intensity.
Goal was 2 second eccentric 1 second concentric.
My thought process is that since I'll only be hitting one workout per week I want to maximize effort, intensity and form to maintain and make small gains over time. I know my recovery is going to be difficult with my sleep schedule.
Just going for the biggest return I can with my limited time.

Edit: edit: fasted bw is 159 this morning. My TDEE is through the fucking roof with how much I'm working, judging by my intake and weight loss it appears to be around 3200-3400 on working days.


----------



## Dex (Jun 25, 2022)

iGone said:


> First full workout in a while today and got a good schedule going forward.
> Going to lift Saturday Sunday Monday PPL
> 
> PUSH
> ...


Tricep rope is so much harder than the bar.


----------



## iGone (Jun 25, 2022)

Dex said:


> Tricep rope is so much harder than the bar.


I had to edit because I accidentally posted it before I was done lol
The rope also helps my forearm tendonitis a whole lot!


----------



## iGone (Jun 27, 2022)

Log for yesterday
PULL

Pendlay Row
165x10 RPE 8
165x10 RPE 8
165x11 RPE 9

Close grip cable row
200x12 RPE 7
200x12. RPE 8
200x12 RPE 8

Pullups (no added weight)
Slow and controlled eccentric, all sets to failure

BWx12
BWx10
BWx7

Reverse grip lat pulldown
85x12 RPE 8
85x12 RPE 9
85x12 RPE 9

Incline reverse flys

20x15 RPE 9
20x13 RPE 9
20x15 RPE 10 (partial reps)

Cable curls
50x14 RPE 9
50x 12 RPE 9
50x 12 RPE 10 (3 partial reps)

Hammer curls
30x10 RPE 8
30x10 RPE 9
30x10 RPE 9


I didn't have a ton of energy, I spent the day outside working in the yard in the heat. 

Additionally, if my pulley exercises have really inconsistent weights such as my cable rows being 200 lbs and my pulldowns being 85, I'm using a Valor Fitness BD-61. 
So depending on which cable location I'm using they have a different weight ratio. 
Like the one I'm using for rows has a .8 weight ratio and the one for pulldowns is a 1.8 ratio. 

Going to do some cardio and lower body work after work today.


----------



## iGone (Jun 27, 2022)

Cardio/lower day
It's raining today

1 mile jog (11:37)

30 seconds rest

Deadlift
135x12 RPE 6
135x12 RPE 6
225x5 RPE 9

Back squat 
135x15 RPE 8
135x15 RPE 8

Goblet squats 
45x20
45x20

Hanging leg raises
3xfailure (didn't count)

I'm wiped. Time for my 4-5 hours of sleep.


----------



## Stickler (Jun 28, 2022)

Way to kill it even if you are exhausted from work!


----------



## iGone (Jun 29, 2022)

Quick workout today

I missed my night shift last night, passed a 3mm kidney stone, woohoo. 

All movements AMRAP 3 minutes each

Pushups
Pull ups
Parallel bar dips
Inverted rows
Lateral raises 
Hanging leg raises

Sleep now


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 29, 2022)

iGone said:


> Quick workout today
> 
> I missed my night shift last night, passed a 3mm kidney stone, woohoo.
> 
> ...


I haven’t seen anyone mention inverted rows in a bit. They’re an often overlooked exercise.

You can scale them by putting your feet up on a bench, too


----------



## iGone (Jul 2, 2022)

Good evening everyone


Bench

175x10 RPE 8
175X10 RPE 8
175X10 RPE 8 

Incline db press
45x12 RPE 7
45x12 RPE 7
45X12 RPE 7

Seated shoulder db press
35x12 RPE 8
35X12 RPE 8

Lateral raise
20x12 RPE 9
20x12 RPE 9
20x12 RPE 10

Tricep rope pushdown
65x15 RPE 8
65X15 RPE 9
65X15 RPE 10

Overhead tricep press
65x12 RPE 9
65x12 RPE 10

Biggest struggle is just eating enough during the week, but otherwise feing decent


----------



## iGone (Jul 4, 2022)

Realized I forgot to post today's workout.

Pendlay Row
155x12 RPE 8
155x12 RPE 8
155x12  RPE 9

Close grip cable row
155 x12 RPE 7
155x12 RPE 9
155x12 RPE 10

Pullups (no added weight)
Slow and controlled eccentric, all sets to failure

BWx12
BWx12
BWx9

Reverse grip lat pulldown
85x12 RPE 8
85x12 RPE 9
85x12 RPE 9

Incline reverse flys

20x15 RPE 9
20x13 RPE 9
20x15 RPE 10 (partial reps)

Cable curls
65X12 RPE 9
65x 10 RPE 9
65x 8 RPE 9

*SUPERSET*

Cable rope curls
65x12 RPE 9
65x9 RPE 10 failure
65x6 RPE 10 failure


----------



## iGone (Jul 4, 2022)

Lower day

1 mile run 10:58

Deadlifts AMRAP
225X13
225X8

RDL
155X10
155X10

SQUAT
175x10 RPE 8
175x10 RPE 9
175x10 RPE 10 my quads were on fire and my knee was not happy 

Calf raises 
135x20
135 x20

Hanging leg raises
3 sets to failure
I did 60 second overhead carries with a 45 lb plate between sets of leg raises. 
I really like doing overhead carries for working on my bracing and engaging my core. It's something I've always had to improve on. 

Fasted weight this morning was 161
Trt still at 150/wk
Need to focus on keeping my calories up to match my current TDEE. 

Also, I think I'm about 17-20% bf any input?

(No pump or posing)


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 4, 2022)

If I had to venture a guess I’d say 18-20% is about right. 

Getting there.


----------



## iGone (Jul 4, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> If I had to venture a guess I’d say 18-20% is about right.
> 
> Getting there.


Thanks man!
That's what I'd venture also, trying to recomp sucks.


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 4, 2022)

iGone said:


> Thanks man!
> That's what I'd venture also, trying to recomp sucks.


Recomps are probably the hardest type of body transformation to get right.  You have to ride that TDEE line but still push yourself as hard as when you’re bulking in a surplus.


----------



## iGone (Jul 4, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Recomps are probably the hardest type of body transformation to get right.  You have to ride that TDEE line but still push yourself as hard as when you’re bulking in a surplus.


I've lost 10 lbs in the last 10 weeks or so unintentionally, but I will say I lost a noticeable body fat with that 10 lbs. Mostly in my legs, ass and back.


----------



## iGone (Jul 4, 2022)

I posted too early, but now I'm trying to get my TDEE figured out and trying to hopefully ride that line. It sucks.


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 4, 2022)

I want you to understand I've pleasured myself to this log more times then I can count


----------



## iGone (Jul 4, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I want you to understand I've pleasured myself to this log more times then I can count


That's the biggest ego boost you could possibly give me.


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 4, 2022)

iGone said:


> That's the biggest ego boost you could possibly give me.


Hey....you earned it babe


----------



## CJ (Jul 4, 2022)

iGone said:


> Thanks man!
> That's what I'd venture also, trying to recomp sucks.


Don't worry about recomping, let me show you why...

You're 161 lbs right now at 20%bf. That's 129 lean lbs and 32 lbs of fat.

Say you go on a gaining phase, not a crazy YOLO dream bulk, but rather a moderate bulk and gain 21 lbs after water weight gets dropped. For arguments sake say it winds being 14 lbs lean and 7 lbs of fat. That's very successful, and here's why...

You'd now be 182 lbs at 21% bodyfat. Barely any change in bf%, but you'd have a VERY noticeable amount of added muscle. Then it's maybe a month to drop that 7 lbs of fat? This will blow your recomp out of the water.

Could even be more mild, get to 175 lbs @20% bf. That's 11 more lbs of muscle and only 3 more lbs of fat. You can get rid of that in 2 weeks.

Recomping is Fool's Gold for those without lots of experience and drugs.


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 4, 2022)

On a serious note a clean bulk is what you need like cj says


----------



## iGone (Jul 4, 2022)

CJ said:


> Don't worry about recomping, let me show you why...
> 
> You're 161 lbs right now at 20%bf. That's 129 lean lbs and 32 lbs of fat.
> 
> ...


500 cal surplus goal as normal? Definitely going to need to find some calorie dense foods to pack in.


----------



## CJ (Jul 4, 2022)

iGone said:


> 500 cal surplus goal as normal? Definitely going to need to find some calorie dense foods to pack in.


I'd go 10% over your maintenance. Several posts back you said you were holding weight at about 2800 Cals? Bump up to 3100 for awhile. Do you play around with macros, or only count Cals and protein? 

Btw, looked back at your pics from May, and you lost quite a bit of fat from your lower back. That's awesome!!!


----------



## iGone (Jul 4, 2022)

CJ said:


> I'd go 10% over your maintenance. Several posts back you said you were holding weight at about 2800 Cals? Bump up to 3100 for awhile. Do you play around with macros, or only count Cals and protein?
> 
> Btw, looked back at your pics from May, and you lost quite a bit of fat from your lower back. That's awesome!!!


I noticed that today too!

I track everything,
MyFitnessPal has been set to

Calories 3,250
Carbs 366g (45%)
Protein 244g (30%)
Fats 90g (25%)

I just brought this up from 2800 about a month ago and frankly I'm struggling most days to hit my calories. 
I've been adding in graham crackers or a package of poptarts before bed for additional carbs, typically with a protein shake. 
My protein goals almost never dip below 200g on a normal day. 


My wife meal preps for me all week, typically 1lb of meat per day with 4 cups of carbs either rice or pasta depending. 
Breakfast has been overnight oats - 1 cups oats 1 cup whole milk 1 scoop protein 
Snacks are usually high protein yogurt with granola and fruit, builders bar and pb&j between meals. 

So yeah, a lot of the time I'm force feeding with my sleep and work schedule my appetite is way down.


----------



## CJ (Jul 4, 2022)

iGone said:


> I noticed that today too!
> 
> I track everything,
> MyFitnessPal has been set to
> ...


Shit, you're just like me, need lots of food. It's a pain in the ass.


----------



## CJ (Jul 4, 2022)

iGone said:


> I noticed that today too!
> 
> I track everything,
> MyFitnessPal has been set to
> ...


Do you drink an intra workout shake? That's an easy 300 calories on training days. 

Also some kids cereal in skim milk is a great post workout meal. Goes down easy. Meal after that should be lean meat and rice, also digests easily. 

Your biggest friend is going to be finding foods that digest quickly. For example, I love oats, but they sit heavy and make me feel full for too long, so I use them sparingly.


----------



## iGone (Jul 4, 2022)

CJ said:


> Do you drink an intra workout shake? That's an easy 300 calories on training days.
> 
> Also some kids cereal in skim milk is a great post workout meal. Goes down easy. Meal after that should be lean meat and rice, also digests easily.
> 
> Your biggest friend is going to be finding foods that digest quickly. For example, I love oats, but they sit heavy and make me feel full for too long, so I use them sparingly.


I don't do anything intra, doesn't sit well with my stomach for whatever reason. 

My workout days are typically easier to eat more and time my meals better because they're my days off and my one 8 hour day vs 16. 
It's crazy that I can be awake for 6-8 hours less and eat more and consistently lol. 
Cereal is another quick win for me too, my protein very rarely lacks so I'm usually trying to add carbs without dumping sugar down my throat.


----------



## iGone (Jul 5, 2022)

Tuesday 07/05
No workout
3,177
C. 358
F. 92
P. 214


----------



## iGone (Jul 6, 2022)

Wednesday 07/06

No workout today 
14,380 steps

Calories 2,950
C. 405
P. 187
F. 72


----------



## CJ (Jul 7, 2022)

iGone said:


> Wednesday 07/06
> 
> No workout today
> 14,380 steps
> ...


Lot of steps!!! 😳


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 7, 2022)

😞 I had 1,864 steps


----------



## PZT (Jul 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> 😞 I had 1,864 steps


!Ha! Got you beat, I have no legs!


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 7, 2022)

CJ said:


> Shit, you're just like me, need lots of food. It's a pain in the ass.


 I maintain 290+ off a measly 2500 calories. I'll trade your problem for mine any day


----------



## Yano (Jul 7, 2022)

No clue on steps but i got 20 miles in the stationary bike. If that dont burn off some jelly then fuck it hahaha.


----------



## Yano (Jul 7, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I maintain 290+ off a measly 2500 calories. I'll trade your problem for mine any day


Holy shit man thats like a damn model ... how the hell ?


----------



## iGone (Jul 7, 2022)

CJ said:


> Lot of steps!!! 😳


actually ended Wednesday with 17,590
My steps are counted from 00:00 - 11:59 so I had an extra 3,000 steps in those two hours at work lol.


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 7, 2022)

Yano said:


> Holy shit man thats like a damn model ... how the hell ?


I don't fuckin know it's sucks I got like concrete bones or something gay. Honestly thought about getting my thyroid tested soon


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 7, 2022)

iGone said:


> actually ended Wednesday with 17,590
> My steps are counted from 00:00 - 11:59 so I had an extra 3,000 steps in those two hours at work lol.


That's from you packing back and forth trying to get the thought of sucking peen out your head


----------



## iGone (Jul 7, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> That's from you packing back and forth trying to get the thought of sucking peen out your head


It's actually from pacing back and forth to the four different gloryholes I have setup in a metaphorical pleasure cube if you will.


----------



## CJ (Jul 7, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I maintain 290+ off a measly 2500 calories. I'll trade your problem for mine any day


I'm dropping weight at 3300 Cals at a BW of 190 lbs. Grass ain't always greener, it's torture trying to gain weight.


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 7, 2022)

iGone said:


> It's actually from pacing back and forth to the four different gloryholes I have setup in a metaphorical pleasure cube if you will.


That's hot


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 7, 2022)

CJ said:


> I'm dropping weight at 3300 Cals at a BW of 190 lbs. Grass ain't always greener, it's torture trying to gain weight.


Torture trying to lose a pound. I had to eat like a bird to drop 20. Two 16 oz egg white meal 8 oz chicken plain salad and 8 oz meat plain salad.


----------



## CJ (Jul 7, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Torture trying to lose a pound. I had to eat like a bird to drop 20. Two 16 oz egg white meal 8 oz chicken plain salad and 8 oz meat plain salad.


OK, maybe I'd rather have my problem. 🤣

Still sucks when you guys call me a little bitch though. 😔


----------



## Yano (Jul 7, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I don't fuckin know it's sucks I got like concrete bones or something gay. Honestly thought about getting my thyroid tested soon


Ive complained about this quite a bit actually , I can put on weight and mass almost by thinking but trying to get it off is damn near impossible. 

Right now im below 2k some days as low as 1500 finally the scale is dropping. 

Thyroid ya say ? ... hmmm


----------



## Stickler (Jul 7, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Torture trying to lose a pound. I had to eat like a bird to drop 20. Two 16 oz egg white meal 8 oz chicken plain salad and 8 oz meat plain salad.


All DAY?!  Sounds horrible.


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 7, 2022)

Don't be sad little bitch. Easier to find clothes


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 7, 2022)

Yano said:


> Ive complained about this quite a bit actually , I can put on weight and mass almost by thinking but trying to get it off is damn near impossible.
> 
> Right now im below 2k some days as low as 1500 finally the scale is dropping.
> 
> Thyroid ya say ? ... hmmm


I do believe some of us are just born to big. I'm only 5'10 but I have a size 14 shoe and enormous hands I graduated high school at 240 so unfortunately I think we are just what god made us to be. I actually stopped BB because the prep was horrendous like 2.5 hrs of cardio a day split into 2.


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 7, 2022)

Stickler said:


> All DAY?!  Sounds horrible.


Yes but now I can finally see my dick


----------



## Stickler (Jul 7, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Yes but now I can finally see my dick


Silver linings! Lol


----------



## Yano (Jul 7, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I do believe some of us are just born to big. I'm only 5'10 but I have a size 14 shoe and enormous hands I graduated high school at 240 so unfortunately I think we are just what god made us to be. I actually stopped BB because the prep was horrendous like 2.5 hrs of cardio a day split into 2.


200lbs by 8th grade carrying bricks , blocks and bags of cement for my Pop's , I thought everyone could pick up 3 , 98lb bags at once and carry em over to the truck ..... 

Big since I was born , like a 5 ft 7 refrigerator with a head.


----------



## Stickler (Jul 7, 2022)

Yano said:


> Big since I was born , like a 5 ft 7 refrigerator with a head.


So basically a kegorator.


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 7, 2022)

Yano said:


> 200lbs by 8th grade carrying bricks , blocks and bags of cement for my Pop's , I thought everyone could pick up 3 , 98lb bags at once and carry em over to the truck .....
> 
> Big since I was born , like a 5 ft 7 refrigerator with a head.


Yea honestly as long as my health markers are cool no diabetes heart checks out it is what it is. I just wanted to drop some to look better


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 7, 2022)

CJ said:


> I'm dropping weight at 3300 Cals at a BW of 190 lbs. Grass ain't always greener, it's torture trying to gain weight.


I’ve always found it funny how people’s TDEEs are so vastly different.

I’m about 230 lbs and maintenance calories for me are about 3200. I do absolutely zero physical work outside of the gym, though — that does make a huge difference.


----------



## PZT (Jul 7, 2022)

CJ said:


> OK, maybe I'd rather have my problem. 🤣
> 
> Still sucks when you guys call me a little bitch though. 😔


lol bissssssssh


----------



## MetatronTurtle (Jul 8, 2022)

CJ said:


> Shit, you're just like me, need lots of food. It's a pain in the ass.


Meanwhile on this bulk, I had to bump up to 4000 with cheats to finally get the scale moving again...


----------



## iGone (Jul 8, 2022)

Thursday 07/07

No workout

17,379 steps

Calories: 2,755
C: 345
P: 175
F: 69

Ran out of protein powder, I was going to have a shake before bed.


----------



## iGone (Jul 9, 2022)

Friday 07/08

12,750 steps

Calories 
2,999

C. 304
P. 184
F.  114

07/09 
Fasted BW 162.0 lbs
Push day later


----------



## iGone (Jul 10, 2022)

Push 

Bench 
185x10 RPE 9
185x10 RPE 10 technical failure 
185x8 RPE 10 8 clean reps 

High cable flys
Pause at peak 
40x15 RPE 8
40x15 RPE 9

Cable shoulder press
40x15 RPE 8
40x15 RPE 8

Lateral raise 
20x15 RPE 9
20x12 RPE 9
20x12 RPE 10 last rep partial 

Tricep pushdown (V bar)
70x15 RPE 8
70x15 RPE 8
70x15 RPE 9

Cable skull crushers (straight bar)
70x10 RPE 9
70x10 RPE 9
70x10 RPE 10 technical failure


----------



## iGone (Jul 11, 2022)

Saturday 07/09
Steps: 11,367
Calories: 3,476
C: 349g
P: 217g
F: 111g


Sunday 07/10
PULL

Bent over rows
155x10 RPE 8
155x10 RPE 9
155x10 RPE 9

Cable Rows

90x10 RPE 9
90X10 RPE 9
90X9 RPE 10

Pull ups
BWX7 RPE 9
BWx7 RPE 10
bw x 5 RPE 10

Reverse grip lat pulldown 

90x10 RPE 8
90x10 RPE 9
90x10 RPE 9

Reverse Flys
20x12 RPE 8
20x12 RPE 8
20x12 RPE 9

Cable curls straight bar
65x10 RPE 8
65x10 RPE 9
65x10 RPE 9

Rope Twist Curls
65x10 RPE 9
65x10 RPE 10
65x8 RPE 10


Diet for Sunday 07/10
(Not entirely Accurate, had a big cookout and didn't eat the best)
Steps 13,318

Calories 2,189 (guesstimates)
C 189g
P 133g
F 89g
I mostly snacked on chicken kabobs, wings, meatballs and fruit all day.


----------



## iGone (Jul 11, 2022)

Monday 07/11
Steps 6,540
Calories 2,738
C. 327g
P. 180g
F. 78g


Lower

Deadlift 
225x8 RPE 8
225x8 RPE 8
225x8 RPE 8

RDL
155x10 RPE 8
155x10 RPE 8

Skwaaaatz
205x8 RPE 8
205x8 RPE 9
205x6 RPE 10 (I started to get Shakey)

Calf raises 
205 x 12 
205x12
205x12 

Front double bicep, finally filling out my size medium tanks 😂


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 11, 2022)

iGone said:


> Monday 07/11
> Steps 6,540
> Calories 2,738
> C. 327g
> ...


Your pics are getting worse and worse. You went from almost showing us your dick to now you are wearing a wife beater. You gonna wear a regular T-shirt next?  WTF brah?


----------



## iGone (Jul 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Your pics are getting worse and worse. You went from almost showing us your dick to now you are wearing a wife beater. You gonna wear a regular T-shirt next?  WTF brah?



Just keeping you on your toes


----------



## iGone (Jul 13, 2022)

Tuesday 7/12
Steps: 15,421
Calories:2,795
C: 336g
P: 188g
F: 84g


----------



## CJ (Jul 13, 2022)

iGone said:


> Monday 07/11
> Steps 6,540
> Calories 2,738
> C. 327g
> ...


Nice lats!!! 🤩


----------



## iGone (Jul 13, 2022)

CJ said:


> Nice lats!!! 🤩


thank you! 
idk what i did differently posing wise or whatever but I feel like that's the best picture I've taken in my life lol


----------



## TomJ (Jul 13, 2022)

Looking good man! Keep it up

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 13, 2022)

iGone, you remind me of Petar Klancir. Very similar foundation. I dont say that to be a dick...The dude is a bad mofo'r.. keep going man


----------



## iGone (Jul 13, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> iGone, you remind me of Petar Klancir. Very similar foundation. I dont say that to be a dick...The dude is a bad mofo'r.. keep going man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God damn that dude is amazing, I'm just scrolling through pics of him now lol
thank you for the motivation!


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 13, 2022)

iGone said:


> God damn that dude is amazing, I'm just scrolling through pics of him now lol
> thank you for the motivation!


Yeah man..Very similar structure and look.. He came in 3rd this past weekend at Mr. Big event in Portugal.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Jul 14, 2022)

Damn, just looked back at your 2021 pics when you started this log vs this week and that's some serious change! Nice work, and nice lats!


----------



## iGone (Jul 14, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Damn, just looked back at your 2021 pics when you started this log vs this week and that's some serious change! Nice work, and nice lats!


Thanks! Come a long way and a long way to go!


----------



## iGone (Jul 14, 2022)

Wednesday 07/13
Steps: 16,576
Calories: 3,566
C: 378g
P: 222g
F: 135g

Schedule is changing back to Sunday nights starting third shift rather than the 4 day week I've been on for a month or so I'll be losing some much needed rest I've been becoming adjusted to.


----------



## iGone (Jul 16, 2022)

Friday 07/15
Steps 16,552
Calories. 3,760

C.  438
P.  186
F 143

Workout

Deadlift 
225x8 RPE 9
225x8 RPE 9
225x8 RPE 10

RDL

155x10
155x10

Skwaaaatz

205x8 RPE 9
205x7 RPE 10
205x6 RPE 10

Calf raises
135x12
135x12

Straight arm Goblet squats 
35x12
35x12

Hanging leg raises
2xfailure 

Honestly I was wicked fatigued and surprised I made it as far as I did. 

Macros were a bit off as I had five guys for dinner but it was a nice little pick me up


----------



## Yano (Jul 16, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Damn, just looked back at your 2021 pics when you started this log vs this week and that's some serious change! Nice work, and nice lats!


You see them pits he's got? 👀 ,, I think you got some competition now !! Time to step it up


----------



## Bomb10shell (Jul 16, 2022)

Yano said:


> You see them pits he's got? 👀 ,, I think you got some competition now !! Time to step it up


As if I needed MORE motivation for thicker pits.... 😊


----------



## iGone (Jul 16, 2022)

Push day

Bench press
185x10 RPE 8
185x10 RPE 9
185x10 RPE 9

Incline bench

135x12 RPE 8
135x12 RPE 8

Cable fly
40x10
40x10

Db shoulder press
40x12 RPE 8
40x12 RPE 9

Lateral raise with pause at top
20x12
20x12

Tricep rope pushdown 
75x12
75x12

Tricep overhead rope extension
65x10
65x10

Rope upright rows
65x12
65x12


I even included a special pic just for @lifter6973


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 17, 2022)

iGone said:


> Push day
> 
> Bench press
> 185x10 RPE 8
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## iGone (Jul 17, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Thank you.


Anything for you 😘


----------



## iGone (Jul 17, 2022)

Saturday 07/16
Steps 7,884
Calories 2,664
C. 313g
P. 183g
F. 84g

Sunday 07/17

Pullups
X12
X9
X6

DB single arm rows
75x10 RPE 9
75x10 RPE 9
75x10 RPE 10

Cable close grip rows
90x10 RPE 9
90x10 RPE 9
90x10 RPE 10

Reverse grip lat pulldowns 
90x10 RPE 9
90x10 RPE 9
90x10 rpe 10

Db reverse fly
30x10 RPE 9 
30x10 RPE 10 last rep was partial 

Cable curls 
65x10
65x10

Rope cable curls
65x8
65x8

Shrugs
225x10
225x9


----------



## iGone (Jul 17, 2022)

Fuck forgot
163.2 fasted BW

Current measurements
Arm 15.5
Chest 44
Thigh 23
Waist 32 
Shoulders 51.5


----------



## iGone (Jul 18, 2022)

Sunday 07/17
steps 10,050 ( that includes working from 11-12)

Calories 3,143
C 387g
P 160g
F 108g

I ate a lot of cheese yesterday and I'm paying for it.


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 18, 2022)

So are you going to compete in wellness or Bikini?


----------



## iGone (Jul 18, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> So are you going to compete in wellness or Bikini?


Oh Bikini for sure, I've been practicing my tuck as much as possible lately.
The heels will be the hard part


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 18, 2022)

Good job little buddy making great progress


----------



## iGone (Jul 19, 2022)

Monday 07/18
Steps 17,688

Calories 2,971
C 349g
P 167g
F 99g


----------



## iGone (Jul 20, 2022)

Tuesday 07/19

Steps 17,144

Calories 3,225
C 440g
P 193g
F 89g

Lot's of chicken and rice lol


----------



## Bomb10shell (Jul 20, 2022)

iGone said:


> Tuesday 07/19
> 
> Steps 17,144
> 
> ...


Is it cardio or work, or both, that has your step counts so high every day?


----------



## iGone (Jul 20, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Is it cardio or work, or both, that has your step counts so high every day?


Just work. Currently working two full time jobs, luckily one job is mostly desk bound.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Jul 20, 2022)

iGone said:


> Just work. Currently working two full time jobs, luckily one job is mostly desk bound.


Well your steps are inspirational lol. And so are your 2 full time jobs and everything else you accomplish on a daily basis too.


----------



## iGone (Jul 20, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Well your steps are inspirational lol. And so are your 2 full time jobs and everything else you accomplish on a daily basis too.


frankly, my wife makes it really easy during the week.
Alls I do from Sunday night to Friday afternoon is sleep, work and wash my ass. 
She meal preps, packs my food, gets my clothes set, keeps the house and the kids in line all week, somehow it's fulfilling for both of us in our own right.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Jul 20, 2022)

iGone said:


> frankly, my wife makes it really easy during the week.
> Alls I do from Sunday night to Friday afternoon is sleep, work and wash my ass.
> She meal preps, packs my food, gets my clothes set, keeps the house and the kids in line all week, somehow it's fulfilling for both of us in our own right.


That's awesome!!! The perfect partner in crime for sure.


----------



## iGone (Jul 20, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> That's awesome!!! The perfect partner in crime for sure.


She's genuinely my best friend.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 20, 2022)

iGone said:


> frankly, my wife makes it really easy during the week.
> Alls I do from Sunday night to Friday afternoon is sleep, work and wash my ass.
> She meal preps, packs my food, gets my clothes set, keeps the house and the kids in line all week, somehow it's fulfilling for both of us in our own right.


Let me get this right, you walk around from Friday afternoon to Sunday night with mud butt aka swamp ass?


----------



## Bomb10shell (Jul 20, 2022)

iGone said:


> She's genuinely my best friend.


That's the best. I feel that way about mine too. It sure makes things a hell of a lot easier, smoother, and genuinely more enjoyable that way.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 20, 2022)

iGone said:


> She's genuinely my best friend.


That's how it should be- your best friend that you also get to poke


----------



## Bomb10shell (Jul 20, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> That's how it should be- your best friend that you also get to poke


----------



## iGone (Jul 20, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Let me get this right, you walk around from Friday afternoon to Sunday night with mud butt aka swamp ass?


I shower. sometimes.


----------



## iGone (Jul 21, 2022)

Wednesday 07/21
Steps 15,537
Calories 2,351

C 276g
P 177g
F 62g

I didn't have shit for an appetite for whatever reason, had 8oz chicken breast and a giant baked potato for dinner and had to choke it down.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Jul 21, 2022)

iGone said:


> Wednesday 07/21
> Steps 15,537
> Calories 2,351
> 
> ...


I feel like this on hot days. Was it pretty hot yesterday? Random thought...


----------



## iGone (Jul 21, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> I feel like this on hot days. Was it pretty hot yesterday? Random thought...


oh it's been disgusting the last few days, and the next week or so.
Yesterday was 92 with 70% humidity, today is 90 with 60% lol

My IBS was also not cooperating yesterday which sucks all of the energy right out of me, not to get graphic lol


----------



## Bomb10shell (Jul 21, 2022)

iGone said:


> oh it's been disgusting the last few days, and the next week or so.
> Yesterday was 92 with 70% humidity, today is 90 with 60% lol
> 
> My IBS was also not cooperating yesterday which sucks all of the energy right out of me, not to get graphic lol


Sounds like a my weather too. 

Sorry to hear about the IBS, I know that can be pretty awful


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 21, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Sounds like a my weather too.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the IBS, I know that can be pretty awful


Diarrhea Diarrhea Cha Cha Cha!


----------



## iGone (Jul 22, 2022)

Thursday 07/21
Steps 15,500

Calories 3,530
C  458g
P 198g
F 104g


----------



## iGone (Jul 23, 2022)

Friday 07/22
Steps 22,388

Calories 4,250 
C. 462
P. 223
F 170

Workout:
Swimming 10 laps of the buoys (unknown exact time, but swimming kicks my ass)

~40 reps of 87lb maximum effort child throws into the water 

~15 reps of 45 lb moderate effort child throws

Fasted BW 164.6
I feel bloated and disgusting this morning


----------



## iGone (Jul 24, 2022)

Saturday 07/23

Steps 13,678

Calories 3828

C. 424g
P. 235g
F. 131g

Workout

Incline bench press 
155x10
155x10

Incline db press
AMRAP (45lbs is the max I can get for my two plate loaded dbs, buying powerblocks soon.)

45x17
45x14

Low cable flys 
40x10
40x10

Shoulder press 
40x12
40x12

Lateral raise
20x15
20x12

Tricep pushdown (bar)
70x15
70x15

tricep overhead rope
65x12
65x10

Upright rows (rope)
65x12
65x12


----------



## iGone (Jul 26, 2022)

Sunday 07/24

Steps 18,676

Calories 2,875
C. 300g
P. 186g
F. 102g
I had buffalo chicken pizza for dinner, it was solid. 

Workout 
Pull

Pullups
BWx12
BWx9
Bwx8

Bent over rows
160x10 RPE 8
160x10 RPE 8

DB rows one arm
80x10 RPE 9
80x10 RPE 10

Close grip cable rows
90x10 RPE 8
90x10 RPE 8

Reverse grip pulldowns 
95x10 RPE 9
95x10 RPE 9

Incline reverse flys 
20x12
20x12

Cable curls
65x10
65x10
SUPERSET
v bar cable curls
65x8
65x8

Rack pulls
225x8
225x8



Monday 07/25

Steps 22,844

Calories 2,890
C. 421g
P. 156g
F. 73g 

Workout 

1 mile beach run 
Holy shit running along the ocean is fantastic but also fuck that shit. 15 mins and change, my legs still hurt. 

Friday, Saturday and Sunday we spent a good portion of our day at the lake which meant lots of child toss and a ton of half underwater child squats so they could jump off my shoulders. 
Monday I took the day off from my day job and we spent the day on the ocean, did a mile run in the fluffy sand which I'm nearly positive is against the Geneva convention. 
Hung out in some tidal pools with my kids and caught a bunch of little crabs and snails and whatnot. It was an amazing weekend honestly. 

So yeah, didn't hit a lower day this week but I stayed very very active so I'm not entirely worried about it. I may do some simple back and front squats this afternoon, depending on when I get home. 

Fasted BW Sunday was 164
Fasted BW Monday was 164.2 
Monday at 10:00 pm bw was 164.0


----------



## iGone (Jul 27, 2022)

Tuesday 07/27

Steps 15,923

Calories 3342
C: 453g
P: 182g
F: 93g


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 27, 2022)

Sounds like an awesome time at the beach man. Lol that sand tears your legs up running. Enjoy it with the kids!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jul 27, 2022)

Just curious why your keeping protein low?


----------



## iGone (Jul 27, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Just curious why your keeping protein low?


it's not intentional, frankly just haven't been using much supplements as of now.
The values shown for the most part are solely achieved via whole foods, I've only really been having shakes on workout days.
I just haven't committed to adding in a shake a day, which is something I've been toying with, plus I only need 198g to hit 1.2 x BW since I'm such a small fella


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 27, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Just curious why your keeping protein low?


He’s 165 lbs. 182 grams of protein isn’t what I’d call low.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jul 27, 2022)

My bad didn't realize that you were 165... should have read more


----------



## iGone (Jul 27, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> My bad didn't realize that you were 165... should have read more


I'm flattered you think I'm heavier hahaha


----------



## iGone (Jul 28, 2022)

Wednesday 07/27

Steps 16,254

Calories 2,715

C 334g
P 134g
F 104g

Food was scuffed for the day, I dropped my dinner on the floor so instead of chicken enchiladas I had a quest bar and wild berry pop tarts.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Jul 28, 2022)

iGone said:


> I dropped my dinner on the floor so instead of chicken enchiladas I had a quest bar and wild berry pop tarts.


I feel like that belongs in the what grinds your gears thread, because that sucks


----------



## iGone (Jul 29, 2022)

Thursday 07/28

Steps 9,968

Calories 2,417
C 269g
P 164g
F 79g

Was a mostly sedentary day in comparison to most and my appetite reflected that.

Today will most likely be the same, I took my night job off last night to have more energy to enjoy my night out with my wife this evening and my weekend without kids!


----------



## iGone (Jul 30, 2022)

Friday 07/29

Steps 7,554

Cals are estimated, don't have perfect macros for the restaurant food

Calories 2,790
C. 188g
P. 135g
F. 80g


Dinner was at an amazing restaurant on the ocean 
Dinner was
2 gin and tonic
12 Oysters 
Watermelon Gazpacho with 2 slices ciabatta
Bouillabaisse (scallops, shrimp, mussels, little necks and cod) with a thick slice of ciabatta

Shit was cash money


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 30, 2022)

About to catch up on the log, and following along man! Awesome stuff!


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 30, 2022)

iGone said:


> Friday 07/29
> 
> Steps 7,554
> 
> ...



Sounds like a good time man. I’m not an oyster guy, but I’ll down em here and there on a cracker with some good mustard or something. I love being right on the ocean. How are you feeling?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iGone (Jul 30, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Sounds like a good time man. I’m not an oyster guy, but I’ll down em here and there on a cracker with some good mustard or something. I love being right on the ocean. How are you feeling?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Feeling great! 
Taking my wife out on a day trip now in the Miata so it's always a good time! I'll get a workout in later tonight.


----------



## TODAY (Jul 30, 2022)

iGone said:


> Push day
> 
> Bench press
> 185x10 RPE 8
> ...


You have an extraordinarily long torso.




Also, this log is 👍


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 30, 2022)

iGone said:


> Feeling great!
> Taking my wife out on a day trip now in the Miata so it's always a good time! I'll get a workout in later tonight.



Enjoy it brother. Love the hell out of each other. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iGone (Jul 30, 2022)

TODAY said:


> You have an extraordinarily long torso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm 5'6 and if I go to a restaurant with a booth and I sit next to my buddies who are mostly 5'8-6'0 I'm somehow the same height if not taller than the most of them, it's sad 😂


----------



## iGone (Jul 30, 2022)

Double posted when I opened my browser.


----------



## iGone (Jul 31, 2022)

Saturday 07/30
Steps 12,488

Im going to estimate calories and list my food for the day below. 

Calories ~2,290
C. ~ 225g
P. ~91g
F. ~74g

Breakfast
4 shots espresso over ice
Starbucks egg white bites
Chocolate croissant

Lunch
Pint of kolsch
Gin lemonade cocktail
Cuban sandwich
French fries

Dinner 
Pint of kolsch
Grilled Chicken, bacon Swiss on brioche
French fries

Plenty of water 

No workout, got home a lot later than intended.

Took my wife on a day trip, our 2 hour ride there ended up being about 3 1/2 hours because of some accidents and then taking back roads instead of highway. 
Walked a whole lot, got sunburnt from sitting in traffic with the convertible lol. 

Gonna do a full body today, I've got to start my week tonight unfortunately


----------



## iGone (Aug 1, 2022)

Sunday 07/31

Steps 6,889

Calories 2,751
C 152g
P 174g
F 160g

Not happy with my macros today, poor choice of food for dinner.


Workout

Incline Bench
155x12 RPE 9
155x11 RPE 10

Shoulder Press
45x12 RPE 9
45x12 RPE 9

Dips
bwx15
bwx13

Cable Lateral Raise
20x12
20x12

Dumbbell one arm rows
75x10 rpe 9
75x10 rpe 9

pullups
bwx11
bwx10

Did a quick upper body day as I hadn't done much aside from walking on Friday and Saturday.
I will have time for a workout today and tomorrow so my plan is to hit a lower today and potentially a full body on Tuesday.


08/01
Fasted BW 165.1
Weekly gain: ~1lb
Average calories for the week: ~2,751
Estimated average TDEE for the week: ~2,251


With that said, I'm going to aim for 2,800 calories or so and see if I continue to gain at the same rate and adjust as necessary.

Current plan is to continue a moderate surplus until I hit ~180 lb bw and evaluate from there.
That puts me around (hopefully) December, and my plan from there will be to either bump up test to 500-600/wk for 12-16 weeks and continue the surplus before cutting down the bf% to ~10%
OR
Start a small 500 calorie deficit then and get down to ~10% if I think I'll be happy with my muscle mass at 180, and cutting down to 165-17ish.


----------



## iGone (Aug 2, 2022)

Monday 08/01

Steps 3,506

Calories 3,068
C 328g
P 155g
F 128g

Kielbasa for lunch and chicken alfredo for dinner and my wife bought me pistachio ice cream, so my fats were way too high.

Workout

Deadlifts
245x5
245x5

Romanian Deadlifts
185x8
185x8

Bulgarian Split Squats
30x10
30x10
30x10

Front Squats
135x10
135x10

Calf raises
135x15
135x15

Overhead carry
2 sets of 45x60 second walk

SUPERSET

Hanging leg raise
2 sets to failure

my core feels like jello this morning

08/02 
Fasted BW was somehow 167.1 lbs, I must be chock full'o'shit


----------



## iGone (Aug 3, 2022)

Tuesday 08/02

Steps 6,698

Calories 2,885
C. 336g
P. 203g
F. 85g 

Workout 
Upper

Incline bench
155x10 RPE 8
155x10 RPE 8
155x10 RPE 9

Low cable fly
40x12
40x12

Shoulder press 
45x12 RPE 8
45x12 RPE 8
45x12 RPE 9
45x10 RPE 10

Tricep rope pushdown
65x10
65x10
65x10

Lateral raise
20x15
20x15
20x12

Bent over rows supinated grip
155x10 RPE 8
155x10 RPE 8
155x10 RPE 9

Close grip cable rows
90x10
90x10
90x10

Cable curls 
70x10
70x10

Rope upright rows
70x12
70x12

I need to learn how to pose


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 3, 2022)

Back and shoulders are looking strong!


----------



## iGone (Aug 3, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Back and shoulders are looking strong!


Thanks man! I'm finally starting to notice some changes


----------



## iGone (Aug 3, 2022)

Wife pointed this out, March 1st to August 1st, and that's taking majority of May and June off.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 3, 2022)

Very noticeable differences man. Imagine if you hadn’t missed so much also. Digging the pints of kolsch with the food. I love a good cold kolsch. How are you liking the RPE style training? I loved it when I did it. Especially when my job was much more physically demanding.


----------



## iGone (Aug 3, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Very noticeable differences man. Imagine if you hadn’t missed so much also. Digging the pints of kolsch with the food. I love a good cold kolsch. How are you liking the RPE style training? I loved it when I did it. Especially when my job was much more physically demanding.


Good kolsch is hard to find, so if I see it I get some lol

As far as RPE training, since my little break so say June or so I've been really focusing on intensity and I feel like it's paying off in terms of both strength and mass. 
Paying much more attention to form, activating muscles properly, slow eccentrics and quick but steady concentric. It could be entirely in my head but I feel like just lifting properly in that sense with a high level of intensity has really taken my training to the next level in terms of future growth and progress.
Additionally, it feels like I'm finally maximizing my lifting day especially with only lifting 3 days a week, rarely 4.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 3, 2022)

iGone said:


> Good kolsch is hard to find, so if I see it I get some lol
> 
> As far as RPE training, since my little break so say June or so I've been really focusing on intensity and I feel like it's paying off in terms of both strength and mass.
> Paying much more attention to form, activating muscles properly, slow eccentrics and quick but steady concentric. It could be entirely in my head but I feel like just lifting properly in that sense with a high level of intensity has really taken my training to the next level in terms of future growth and progress.
> Additionally, it feels like I'm finally maximizing my lifting day especially with only lifting 3 days a week, rarely 4.



That’s incredible man, love to hear it. I don’t think it’s in your head at all, that’s absolutely true. Lifting properly makes a world of difference, especially isolating and contracting certain muscles before you perform the lift. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iGone (Aug 4, 2022)

Wednesday 08/03

Steps 5,575

Calories 2,633
C 347g
P 145g
F 78g


My schedule changed halfway through the week so I had some hiccups today. I had cereal for dinner and fell asleep without drinking my shake like an idiot, purely for time sake. I had gotten home later than intended, and was cutting my sleep time short.


----------



## iGone (Aug 5, 2022)

Thursday 08/04

Steps 12,960

Calories 3,415
C. 414g
F. 112g
P. 194g

No workout, calories were high because I was awake from 10pm Wednesday until 10pm Thursday.


----------



## iGone (Aug 7, 2022)

Friday 08/05

Steps 11,449

Calories 3,122
C. 288g
P. 175g
F. 139g

Workout
Lower body

Squats
245x8 RPE 8
245x6 RPE 9
245x6 RPE 10
175x12  AMRAP to failure

Lunges
40x14 failure
40x12 failure
20x11 failure

RDL
175x11
175x10

Goblet squats
AMRAP
2 sets 45x failure didn't count

Standing calf raises
2 sets 135x failure didn't count


I could barely fucking walk, thank you @RiR0 😘


Edit: Fasted BW 166.4


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 7, 2022)

Sorry just catching up man, good work. Bicep peaks are popping in those pics. I love doing before/after comparisons like that too you can really see the difference. Keep it up!


----------



## iGone (Aug 7, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Sorry just catching up man, good work. Bicep peaks are popping in those pics. I love doing before/after comparisons like that too you can really see the difference. Keep it up!


Thanks man! I really appreciate it!


----------



## iGone (Aug 7, 2022)

Saturday 08/07

Steps 14,899

Calories 2,918
C. 382g
P. 148g
F.  102g

Protein kinda low, day trip with the kids and packed a lunch so I ate a ton of fruit. 

Workout 
Push

Incline  bb bench 
165x10 RPE 8
165x10 RPE 9
165x8 RPE 10 almost failed 

Incline db bench 
AMRAP
45x15 failure
45x13 failure

High cable fly
40x15 failure
40x13 failure

Cable shoulder press
45x15 failure
45x13 failure 
25x18 failure 

Lateral raise
20x15 
20x15 failure
10x19 failure

Tricep pushdown straight bar
75x15
75x14
75x12

Overhead cable skull crushers
65x12
65x12 


Upright rows
65x12
65x12

I've been really focusing on form, mind muscle connection and intensity. 
I've noticed it a lot especially immediately after the day after workouts for the last two weeks or so that I'm feeling much different. Not necessarily more sore, but it feels like I'm activating the muscles much better. I don't know how to put my thoughts into words.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 8, 2022)

That mind to muscle is so important man. So many people just go through the movements and achieve little growth. Focusing on the form, contractions, and mind to muscle is everything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iGone (Aug 8, 2022)

Sunday 08/07

Step 11,222

Calories 1,872
C 230
F 69g
P 100g


Had an impromptu visit from some family so my afternoon plans/routine got all jazzed up food wise.



Workout
Pull

Pullups
wide grip
bwx12
bwx11

neutral grip
bwx12
bx10

One arm db rows
80x10 RPE 8
80X10 RPE9
80X9 RPE 10

Reverse grip lat pulldown
90x12 Failure
90x11 failure
90x9 failure

wide grip lat pulldown
80x11 failure
80x10 failure
80x9 failure

reverse db flys
20x14
20x12
20x11

cable curls
80x12
80x11
80x6

rope twist curls
70x9
70x7

Rack Pulls
225x11
225x9

Focused on pushing every movement to technical failure.
I'm sore today.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 8, 2022)

iGone said:


> Sunday 08/07
> 
> Step 11,222
> 
> ...



I bet you are after all the failure sets. Rest up and get that food in you brother


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iGone (Aug 9, 2022)

Monday 08/08

Steps 17,229

Calories 1,986
C 262g
P 156g
F 66g

Pretty decent macros all things considered. Monday was a "half day" as I had Sunday night off from 3rd shift.


----------



## iGone (Aug 10, 2022)

Tuesday 08/09

Steps 15,669

Calories 2,695
C 306g
P 190g
F 82g

Fasted BW 166.4

Had a caffeine free day and it sucked ass.


----------



## iGone (Aug 12, 2022)

Wednesday 08/10

Steps 16,392

Calories 3,005
C. 360g
P. 205g
F. 86g

No workout. 



Thursday 08/11

Steps 11,444

Calories 2,097
C. 214g
P. 127g
F. 62g

Workout
Legs

Squats
245x10 RPE 10
245x8 RPE 10
245x8 RPE 10
175x11 failure

Forward lunges
40x14
40x12
40x12

RDL 
175x12
175x12

Goblet squat 
45xfailure 
45xfailure 

Calf raises 
175x16
176x16
175x12

Beat last week's squats by 6 reps, definitely pretty happy with that. Calories were off because of my schedule being shifted. 

Feelsgoodman.jpeg


----------



## iGone (Aug 13, 2022)

Friday 08/12

Steps 22,762

Calories 3,781
C. 446g
P. 249g
F. 116g

Workout 
Push

Incline bench
175x10 RPE 10
175x9 RPE 10
175x8 RPE 10

Cable fly
40x15
40x15
40x13

Shoulder press
45x15
45x14
45x13
20x14

Lateral raise
20x15
20x15
20x13
10x16

Single arm cross body tricep extensions
30x15
30x12
30x11

Overhead single arm tricep extension
30x12
30x11

Rope upright rows
65x12
65x12
65x10


Awesome workout, activation of my triceps was the best I've ever experienced, incline bench felt strong as fuck

Calories were high because I was awake for 24 hours and did a little day trip with the kiddos. 

Won't have a workout today, did some much overdue hiking and river fishing with my little brother before he goes back to college. This afternoon we're taking my sister and the kids out for a little day trip and then she's watching the kids so we can have date night. 

Hope y'all enjoy your Saturday!


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 13, 2022)

iGone said:


> Friday 08/12
> 
> Steps 22,762
> 
> ...


Nice numbers on incline bro


----------



## iGone (Aug 13, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Nice numbers on incline bro


Thanks man!
My chest is finally catching up


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 13, 2022)

iGone said:


> Thanks man!
> My chest is finally catching up



It should be, you’ve been putting some damn work into it. Glad to hear you’re getting the desired results. More to come brother!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iGone (Aug 15, 2022)

Saturday 08/13

Steps 23,447

Calories 1,620
C 126g
P 106g
F 54g

Food was low, had a super busy day started very early with a few miles of hiking to and from some fishing spots with my brother, took a trip out with the kids and finished off going to a tequila bar with the wife. Tequila has no carbs, that's cool.

Sunday 08/14

Steps 14,194

Calories 2,732 (MFP was showing 2,230 for some reason so I did the math myself and got 2,732...)
C 397g
P 196g
F 40g

Workout
pull

Pullups
wide overhand
bwx10
bwx8
neutral grip
bwx12
bwx11


Single arm db row
85x10 rpe 9
85x10 rpe 9
85x9 rpe 10 failure

reverse grip pulldown
90x12 rpe 8
90x12 rpe 9
90x10 rpe 10 failure

single arm neutral grip pulldown
30x10 rpe 9
30x10 rpe 9
30x10 rpe 10 technical failure, last rep was ugly as sin

incline reverse flys
20x12
20x12
20x11

cable curls
90x14
90x11
SUPERSET
V bar cable curls
90x10
90x9

rack pulls
225x15 
225x14

amazing workout, felt fantastic, had awesome mind muscle connection whole workout.


----------



## iGone (Aug 15, 2022)

Wife sent me this the other day and I forgot to post it. February to August


----------



## Yano (Aug 15, 2022)

iGone said:


> Wife sent me this the other day and I forgot to post it. February to August
> 
> View attachment 26308


Holy Soup Strainer !!! You trying to star in 70's porno with that stache ?


----------



## iGone (Aug 15, 2022)

Yano said:


> Holy Soup Strainer !!! You trying to star in 70's porno with that stache ?


I'm trying to convince my wife to feather her hair and grow a mean bush, but it isn't working


----------



## iGone (Aug 16, 2022)

Monday 08/15

Steps 14,901

Calories 3,083
C 382g
P 169g
F 100g

No workout


----------



## Signsin1 (Aug 16, 2022)

iGone said:


> Wife sent me this the other day and I forgot to post it. February to August
> 
> View attachment 26308


You're rocking the Chris Bumstead stache..lmao


----------



## TODAY (Aug 16, 2022)

iGone said:


> Wife sent me this the other day and I forgot to post it. February to August
> 
> View attachment 26308


That is the face of a man who is desperately constipated.







But seriously, you've clearly put on a significant amount of size


----------



## iGone (Aug 16, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> You're rocking the Chris Bumstead stache..lmao
> 
> View attachment 26366



I can dream can't I?



TODAY said:


> That is the face of a man who is desperately constipated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was _pushin'_ 
Thank you man!


----------



## Signsin1 (Aug 16, 2022)

iGone said:


> I can dream can't I?
> 
> 
> I was _pushin'_
> Thank you man!


Absolutely.   Doing a great brotha


----------



## iGone (Aug 17, 2022)

Tuesday 08/16

Steps 14,556

Calories 2,712
C 318g
P 165g
F 92g

No workout, for whatever reason I was hungry most of the day. 
I've been getting hungrier and hungrier the last week or two, much less force feeding than previous. 
I keep forgetting to get a BW before I leave for work.


----------



## iGone (Aug 18, 2022)

Wednesday 08/17

Steps 15,772

Calories 3,018
C 384g
P 175g
F 103g

No workout, got a couple hours extra sleep though which is nice


I've also realized I haven't been logging my gatorade consumption. fuck.


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 18, 2022)

iGone said:


> Wednesday 08/17
> 
> Steps 15,772
> 
> ...


I wouldn’t stress. If you’re drinking it intra-workout it’s not going to affect things much.

Definitely track it, but it’s not going to ruin your day or anything.


----------



## iGone (Aug 18, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I wouldn’t stress. If you’re drinking it intra-workout it’s not going to affect things much.
> 
> Definitely track it, but it’s not going to ruin your day or anything.


Not stressed, just 280 cals and 70g of carbs a 4 or 5 days a week adds up.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 18, 2022)

iGone said:


> Not stressed, just 280 cals and 70g of carbs a 4 or 5 days a week adds up.


Yes, but it's not like those untracked calories have made you hugely fat. You seem to be gaining at a very sustainable rate.


----------



## iGone (Aug 18, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Yes, but it's not like those untracked calories have made you hugely fat. You seem to be gaining at a very sustainable rate.


Agreed, I'm very happy with the rate at which I'm gaining frankly


----------



## TODAY (Aug 18, 2022)

iGone said:


> Agreed, I'm very happy with the rate at which I'm gaining frankly


As well you should be.


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 18, 2022)

iGone said:


> Not stressed, just 280 cals and 70g of carbs a 4 or 5 days a week adds up.


Oh you’re drinking the big fuckers.

If you haven’t been getting fat (which you clearly aren’t) from them I’d just make the calories from them part of your weekly plan, honestly.


----------



## iGone (Aug 18, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Oh you’re drinking the big fuckers.
> 
> If you haven’t been getting fat (which you clearly aren’t) from them I’d just make the calories from them part of your weekly plan, honestly.


2 small ones typically, they're free at work year round lol

That's kind of what I was thinking. 
As @RiR0 has mentioned they're easily digestible carbs.


----------



## iGone (Aug 19, 2022)

Thursday 08/18

Steps 13,658

Calories 3,234
C 424g
P 182g
F 94g

All in all decent day in terms of diet.
Had another court date with the ex for custody of my oldest, had to find a new guardian ad litem because ours dropped all of her GAL work without warning because she got a job as a prosecutor for the state.
So, new GAL is going to cost me $5,000 and that's just the retainer for ~20 hours of work.
Like clockwork, now my ex is trying to fuck with the court ordered visitation times and everything and is just digging herself an even bigger hole. It's incredibly stressful and cumbersome, but the fact she's still seemingly incapable of doing right the right thing and co-parenting then I guess it's a benefit when all is said and done once the court sees it.

/end


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 19, 2022)

iGone said:


> Thursday 08/18
> 
> Steps 13,658
> 
> ...



Fuck man, I hate to hear that. They never stop bro. I hope it gets better for you. The state doesn’t cover the GAL? That’s insane. The GAL in my case is state appointed and I don’t pay anything for her, just my attorney. That is shitty as hell, especially for the other GAL to dip like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iGone (Aug 19, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Fuck man, I hate to hear that. They never stop bro. I hope it gets better for you. The state doesn’t cover the GAL? That’s insane. The GAL in my case is state appointed and I don’t pay anything for her, just my attorney. That is shitty as hell, especially for the other GAL to dip like that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


initially the first GAL was covered by the state's dime because my ex claimed poor and got all her fees waived. Yet, she had a private attorney so they revoked her fee waivers yesterday, but I offered to pay for the GAL to be fair because it's a third party independent attorney and my ex and her lawyer were trying to fight even hiring a GAL. So when my attorney spoke up and said that I'll foot the bill the judge's jaw dropped lol


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 19, 2022)

iGone said:


> initially the first GAL was covered by the state's dime because my ex claimed poor and got all her fees waived. Yet, she had a private attorney so they revoked her fee waivers yesterday, but I offered to pay for the GAL to be fair because it's a third party independent attorney and my ex and her lawyer were trying to fight even hiring a GAL. So when my attorney spoke up and said that I'll foot the bill the judge's jaw dropped lol



Good for you bro. Win that shit. She will show her colors, they always do. They do so even worse thinking they are entitled to everything in court. Keep fighting the good fight my man. Justice for dads 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iGone (Aug 19, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Good for you bro. Win that shit. She will show her colors, they always do. They do so even worse thinking they are entitled to everything in court. Keep fighting the good fight my man. Justice for dads
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah she's doing a poor attempt of hiding it lol.

Texted me last night about how she's going to be an hour late for drop off today.
I said hey we have plans as a family, I need you to be there at the court ordered time.

she literally said " my job comes before the "court ordered" anything, and I'm telling you that I'll be there at x time, not asking"

good job champ, keep shoveling.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 19, 2022)

iGone said:


> Yeah she's doing a poor attempt of hiding it lol.
> 
> Texted me last night about how she's going to be an hour late for drop off today.
> I said hey we have plans as a family, I need you to be there at the court ordered time.
> ...



Lol sounds a lot like my sociopathic ex. They are above everything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 19, 2022)

iGone said:


> Yeah she's doing a poor attempt of hiding it lol.
> 
> Texted me last night about how she's going to be an hour late for drop off today.
> I said hey we have plans as a family, I need you to be there at the court ordered time.
> ...


Give her all the rope that she needs my man.  Document everything and she’ll get hers.


----------



## iGone (Aug 20, 2022)

Friday 08/19

Steps 32,082

Calories 3,316
C. 374g
P. 227g
F. 102g

My long day, active for 24h as evidenced by the steps. 
Didn't workout, instead we spent the evening at the aquarium which was awesome. 
All in all, good week. 


Fasted bw 167.1
Woke up feeling lean and looking lean, but that disappeared quickly lol.


----------



## iGone (Aug 21, 2022)

Saturday 08/20

Steps 16,293

Calories 2,811
C 296g
P 165g
F 107g

Fasted BW 167.3

Workout 

Flat bench
205x10 (PR! RPE9)
205X9 RPE 10
205x9 RPE 10 came damn near missing the j hooks 

Cable fly
45x12 
45x12
45x12

High incline shoulder press
45x15
45x15

Standing db shoulder press
45x10
45x9

Lateral raise 
30x10 full rom
30x9 full rom failed last rep
20xfailure until weight wouldn't budge
20xfailure until weight wouldn't budge 

Single arm cross body tricep pushdown
25x15
25x13
25x12

Single arm overhead triceps extension
20x14
20x13

Decent workout, felt good PRing bench, well at least since 2020. If I remember correctly PR then was 245x4, but I was 15-20 lbs heavier so I consider this better lol. 

Macros were decent, but the actual foods I ate were less than desirable. 
Spent a few hours at the beach in the morning which was awesome. 
Speaking of there was a guy there with the worst case of gyno I could ever imagine, like dude had a full blown C cup on one side and a little B cup on the other. Worst part was for a 50+ year old dude he had a pretty decent physique, just full blown titties. 
I know my physique isn't anything special or remarkable but it does feel amazing to look around and compare myself to the sea of skinny fat and beer guts I was surrounded by.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 21, 2022)

iGone said:


> Saturday 08/20
> 
> Steps 16,293
> 
> ...



I bet the aquarium was a good time. I love those places, especially with the kids. Sounds like a day off was needed any way. That’s a lot of damn steps. Man you have a strong ass bench for your body weight. What is your 1RM? That’s impressive. How are you enjoying the RPE programming? I loved it when I did it. Just took some time getting used to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 21, 2022)

iGone said:


> Saturday 08/20
> 
> Steps 16,293
> 
> ...


Nice PR!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 21, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Nice PR!



Lol shit I missed that. Congrats on the PR dude


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iGone (Aug 21, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I bet the aquarium was a good time. I love those places, especially with the kids. Sounds like a day off was needed any way. That’s a lot of damn steps. Man you have a strong ass bench for your body weight. What is your 1RM? That’s impressive. How are you enjoying the RPE programming? I loved it when I did it. Just took some time getting used to.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not necessarily doing RPE based programming intentionally, I'm really using it more to learn my body and maximize my effort. I only train 3 days a week on average, so I want to make the best of it. 
With that said, it's definitely helped me push closer and closer to failure during my sessions, and understanding okay I feel like I can do one more or the opposite that I should stop at x reps and not hurt myself. 


Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Nice PR!





IronSoul said:


> Lol shit I missed that. Congrats on the PR dude
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you guys!


----------



## iGone (Aug 21, 2022)

Sunday 08/21

Steps 14,697

Calories 2,578
C. 287g
P. 174g
F. 86g


Workout 
Pendlay Row
185x10 RPE 8
185x10 RPE 9
185x9 RPE 9, felt like I had more in me but couldn't keep the body English out of it so didn't count the last rep. 

Chest supported close grip rows (high incline)
110x12 RPE 9
110x12 RPE 9
110x10 RPE 10 failure

Reverse grip pulldowns 
100x9 RPE 9
100x9 RPE 10
100x8 RPE 10

Single arm lat pulldowns (kneeling)
45x10 RPE 10 failure
45x9 RPE 10 failure
30x12 RPE 10 failure
No rest 
30x6 RPE 10 failure

Cable reverse fly
20x12 
20x12
20x10 failure 

Cable curls 
90x10
90x10
SUPERSET
V bar cable curls 
90x8
90x8

Cable shrugs 
100xfailure (low teens?)
100xfailure (10ish?)

Massive pump, absolutely throbbing back, biceps are on fire and forearms are dead. 

Spent the morning at the race track, came home and worked out. 
Just finished eating, time for my nap before work tonight.


----------



## iGone (Aug 23, 2022)

Monday 08/22

Steps 14,051

Calories 3326
C 409g
F 79g
P 205g

No workout, I got home late and needed sleep. May do a quick leg workout today if I can sneak out of here on time.


----------



## iGone (Aug 24, 2022)

Tuesday 08/23

Steps 15,364

Calories 2,710
C 300g
P 203g
F 69g

Fasted BW 166.0

Really pleased with my macros this week. I've been cutting ground beef out of my diet slowly and getting creative with egg whites, it's been helping with digestion a lot too.
Fasted bw was down a bit, been feeling a lot less bloated the last week or so which I am enjoying.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 24, 2022)

iGone said:


> Tuesday 08/23
> 
> Steps 15,364
> 
> ...



Man anything to feel less bloat, I’m in. I fucking hate bloat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iGone (Aug 24, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Man anything to feel less bloat, I’m in. I fucking hate bloat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same man. It seems to be a direct correlation with fatty foods for me, regardless of the source.
It's also been helping my IBS a ton, so it seems like a win - win.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 24, 2022)

iGone said:


> Same man. It seems to be a direct correlation with fatty foods for me, regardless of the source.
> It's also been helping my IBS a ton, so it seems like a win - win.



This is something I’ve been curious about, if it’s fatty foods and if I have gallbladder issues. I definitely have something. I haven’t been diagnosed but have a GI scan coming up soon that I’m ready to get some answers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iGone (Aug 24, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> This is something I’ve been curious about, if it’s fatty foods and if I have gallbladder issues. I definitely have something. I haven’t been diagnosed but have a GI scan coming up soon that I’m ready to get some answers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My GI appointments have never given me shit for answers. Maybe my doc is useless but either way, it's essentially just been "do an elimination diet and see what works for you", yeah thanks for the shit advice for a $250 visit.
Everything he's told me I could've found myself via google searches lol.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 24, 2022)

iGone said:


> My GI appointments have never given me shit for answers. Maybe my doc is useless but either way, it's essentially just been "do an elimination diet and see what works for you", yeah thanks for the shit advice for a $250 visit.
> Everything he's told me I could've found myself via google searches lol.



Fuck that’s ridiculous. I think drinking for a while is what started a lot of my issues. It’s not as bad when I don’t drink much but sometimes I can look like an entirely diff person from bloat. And it’s not fat, it’s hard as a rock lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iGone (Aug 25, 2022)

Wednesday 08/24

Steps 15,023

Calories 3,523
C 419g
P 190g
F 123g


Workout

30 min legs

low bar squats
245x8 rpe 9
245x8 rpe 9
245x8 rpe 10
155x13 failure

RDL
155x16 
155x13

Arms out squat (I like the core activation)
45xfailure
45xfailure

Calf raises 
175x18
175x17


Felt like I had some decent energy so I figured I'd do a quick leg day since it's better than missing it.
Strength wasn't great, obviously tired and fatigued. As soon as I started lifting I got hungry, so I had some applesauce between sets lol.
All in all can't complain for those numbers after being awake for ~20 hours.

Fasted bw 166.6
Fats were also a bit higher today as I had my lunch was a poke bowl with avocado, tuna, salmon and spicy japanese mayo sauce.

Thank god the week is nearly finished.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 25, 2022)

iGone said:


> Wednesday 08/24
> 
> Steps 15,023
> 
> ...



Sounds exhausting after that long of a day dude. Good on you for still getting some work in. It’s definitely better than none. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iGone (Aug 25, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Sounds exhausting after that long of a day dude. Good on you for still getting some work in. It’s definitely better than none.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately i'll never reach my goals if I'm content missing opportunities to lift with my shit schedule.
It's a tough decision to make sometimes honestly, oh do I get 5.5 hours of sleep and go right to bed? or do I get 4.5 hours and get a quick lift in?


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 25, 2022)

iGone said:


> Unfortunately i'll never reach my goals if I'm content missing opportunities to lift with my shit schedule.
> It's a tough decision to make sometimes honestly, oh do I get 5.5 hours of sleep and go right to bed? or do I get 4.5 hours and get a quick lift in?



Yeah man that’s fucking rough 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iGone (Aug 26, 2022)

Thursday 08/25

Steps 15,148

Calories 3,221
C 391g
P 202g
F 90g

Fasted BW 167.1

A bit sore from Wednesdays quick leg day, but other than that solid day.


----------



## iGone (Aug 27, 2022)

Friday 08/26

Steps 21,672

Calories 4,837
C. 549g
P. 276g
F. 174g

Fasted bw 167.6

Fats were high, had a mcdouble a coworker didn't want (it was like his 4th) and had kielbasa for second lunch.

Workout
Push

Incline bench
185x6 RPE 10 failed rep 7, felt way heavier than I expected
175x10 RPE 9
175x9 RPE 10
135x16 failure

Decline bench
155x12
155x12
135x18

High cable fly (improved my form, so weight went down but activation was exponentially better)
40x12
40x10
40x9

Shoulder press (cable, I like the way it makes my shoulders feel)
55x10
55x10
55x9
40x13

Lateral raise
20x14
20x13
20x10
10x14

Cross body tricep extensions
30x12
30x12
30x11 failed

Dips
Bw x failure
Bw x failure

Energy was low as to be expected, everything felt heavy as fuck.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 27, 2022)

iGone said:


> Friday 08/26
> 
> Steps 21,672
> 
> ...



Man that’s how yesterday was for me. Those are tough to push through. Good job on getting it done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iGone (Aug 28, 2022)

Saturday 08/27

Steps 11,468

calories 2,458
C. 278g
P. 161g
F. 81g

Fasted bw 167.8

Workout
Pull

Pendlay row
175x10 RPE 9
175x10 RPE 10
175x8 RPE 10 

Close grip cable row
120x12
120x12
120x11

Wide grip pulldown
110x8
100x11
100x10

Two handle cable pulldown
85x10
85x8
85x7

Rear delt fly
30xfailure 
20xfailure
10xfailure

BB curls 
75x12
75x12

Hammer curls
60x9
60x7


Workout felt really good, weight moved well. 

Today (Sunday) my delts and lower lats are beat the fuck up and sore as hell. 

Gonna do some deadlifts today and think of some light accessory work to do with them.


----------



## iGone (Aug 29, 2022)

Sunday 08/28

Steps 7,521

Calories 2,503
C 269g
P 204g
F 74g

ecstatic with my macros for my short day.

Workout
Quick Deadlift

Deadlifts 
265x8
265x12 (straps)
265x10

Snatch grip deadlifts
225x8
225x7

Bulgarian split squats
40x14 fell over going for 15 (left side)
40x12 fell over going for 13 (left side)

hanging leg raises
bw x failure
bw x failure

my legs were absolutely jello after this and my traps are already sore as hell.
I figured this was a decent little workout as a supplement to my week and target some muscles I don't normally hit well, being traps and I can always add some extra leg volume without poorly about it.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 29, 2022)

iGone said:


> Snatch grip deadlifts


My new favorite 🤩🤗


----------



## Yano (Aug 29, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> My new favorite 🤩🤗


Bent rows with the wide grip are fun as well.


----------



## iGone (Aug 29, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> My new favorite 🤩🤗


It's by far the best and most direct trap activation I get


----------



## Send0 (Aug 30, 2022)

Son, I'm proud of what you're doing in here. I think I'm finally ready to split this carton of smokes with you.

Daddy is coming home. Tell your mother to clear the bed and get ready. If she doesn't ask me any questions then I won't ask either. 😍😘


----------



## iGone (Aug 31, 2022)

Monday 08/29

Steps 16,441

Calories 3,173
C 383g
P 175g
F 94g

No workout

Tuesday 08/30

Steps 14,290
Calories 3,113
C 360g
F 105g
P 167g

No workout

Also took my third shift off last night. I slept through my alarm and woke up 4 hours late and took that as a sign to catch up on some rest.


----------



## iGone (Sep 6, 2022)

Wednesday 08/31

Steps 13,149

Calories 2,449
C 270g
P 163g
F 72g


Thursday 09/01

Steps 11,102

Calories 3,292
C 354g
P 197g
F 115g


Friday 09/02

Steps 26,558

Calories 3,060
C 363g
P 195g
F 91g

Workout
Push

Bench press
PR!
205x8
225x5
225x5
155x14

Seated high incline BB shoulder press
115x10
135x8
135x8
115x9

close grip bench press
135x15
135x15

high cable flys
40x12
40x10
40x10

lateral raises
20x15
25x15
20x15
10x22
all sets to failure, and did many partials that weren't counted as reps

cross body tricep extension
30x15
30x15



Saturday 09/03

Steps 12,673
Didn't track calories, but it wasn't a whole hell of a lot.

Spent the entire day at the race track which was well worth it.
No workout


Sunday 09/04

Steps 9,489
Calories 2,747
C 363g
P 119g
F 90g
No workout, family events all day

Monday 09/05

Steps 9,006

Calories 2,175
C 285g
P 167g
F 48g

Workout
Pull

One arm rows
85x10
85x10
85x8, did 10 but last two had a lot of extra put into them

close grip chest supported rows
130x12
130x12
130x12

wide grip pulldowns
110x10
110x8
90x14

single arm pulldowns
45x10
40x8
30x10

reverse flys, single arm
20x15
20x15
20x15 started to cheat a bit around 12-13

bb curls
65x12
65x12

rope curls
65x12
65x10


Fasted BW still 167.3 as of Tuesday 09/06


----------



## iGone (Sep 6, 2022)

Some quick snippets of the historic/vintage races at Lime Rock if anyone's interested 



https://imgur.com/a/fVNp4XN


Quick physique update before the cycle starts here ina few weeks. 
Will be adding two scoops of protein with whole milk and ~500 calories in carbs to my diet for the cycle. 
Doing 400 test 400 deca starting on or about 10/1 for 16 weeks. 
Will be taking measurements on day 1, week 8 and week 16. 
Blood work will be pre cycle, week 6, week 16 and 6 weeks back on trt.


----------



## Thewall (Sep 6, 2022)

how tall are you. Measurements are key man!


----------



## iGone (Sep 6, 2022)

Thewall said:


> how tall are you. Measurements are key man!


I'm 5'6 on a good day.
I have a couple sets of measurements posted along the thread so far too


----------



## Thewall (Sep 6, 2022)

I’ll have to check it out. Yeah that makes sense for 167, carrying a lot more muscle than I thought. Strength looking good too man


----------



## iGone (Sep 7, 2022)

Thewall said:


> I’ll have to check it out. Yeah that makes sense for 167, carrying a lot more muscle than I thought. Strength looking good too man


Thanks man!


----------



## Valdosta (Sep 7, 2022)

have u tried a higher protein intake before?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 7, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> have u tried a higher protein intake before?


Shut it shit stain
Sorry @iGone

Looking good brother.

Also I think I have the same shorts as you lol


----------



## Stickler (Sep 7, 2022)

iGone said:


> Yeah she's doing a poor attempt of hiding it lol.
> 
> Texted me last night about how she's going to be an hour late for drop off today.
> I said hey we have plans as a family, I need you to be there at the court ordered time.
> ...


Dude.. as long as you have court ordered "anything " in place and can show a consistent log of wrong doings and screen shots of texts amd stuff. It helps.


----------



## iGone (Sep 8, 2022)

Tuesday 09/06

Steps 6,433
Calories 2,000
C 228g
P 123g
F 67g
short day, not a lot of steps

Wednesday 08/07

Steps 16,665
Calories 3746
C 463g
P 216g
F 116g


----------



## iGone (Sep 10, 2022)

Thursday 09/08

Steps 17,166

Calories 4,272
C 530g
P 260g
F 120g


Friday 09/09

Steps 14,437

Calories 3,891
C 393g
P 277g
F 140g

Workout 
Squat/DL

Squats, low bar medium stance 
265x8
265x10
265x7 got pinned going for 8
175x11 shaking and rpe 10

Deadlifts 

265x9
265x8

Hanging leg raises
2 sets to failure 

Decent PR on squats, really happy with it!
Felt much more rested Friday than usual.


----------



## iGone (Sep 11, 2022)

Saturday 09/10
Steps 16,888

Calories 3,124
C 272g
P 209g
F 107g

Workout
Bench
225X9
225X7
225x7 failed going for 8 as pictured below
Took video of my 9 reps, I only counted 7 until I rewatched it lmao
I also can't tell if the bar is truly that crooked or if it's just the way my phone was because it was sitting pretty damn crooked, but gonna keep an eye on it.

Seated bb shoulder press
115x12
135x8
135x8
115x11 failed going for 12

Close grip bench
135x12 failed
135x11 failed

High cable fly
40x15
40x15
40x13 failure

Lateral raise
20x19  + patrials
20x16 + partials
20x12 + partials

Triceps pushdown with rope
65x15
65x15
65x12 + partials




https://imgur.com/a/vPyLtBt



Video is first set 225x9
 Picture is me failing to go for 8 on the second set lol


----------



## iGone (Sep 11, 2022)

Oh and fasted bw this morning 169.5


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 11, 2022)

Congrats on the PR looked like phone angle was a bit off.


----------



## iGone (Sep 11, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Congrats on the PR looked like phone angle was a bit off.


This is my super hi tech camera holder
Also thank you!


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 11, 2022)

Awesome job on the PR! You looked psyched in the vid!


----------



## iGone (Sep 11, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Awesome job on the PR! You looked psyched in the vid!


Thank you 
I'm still psyched a day later lol
It moved so much faster than I ever expected!


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 11, 2022)

iGone said:


> Thank you
> I'm still psyched a day later lol
> It moved so much faster than I ever expected!


I would be too, bro! It looked like is was moving fast and controlled dude! Super sick man! Love to see it!


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 11, 2022)

Those races look awesome. Dude you look incredible. Significant changes in your physique. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iGone (Sep 11, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Those races look awesome. Dude you look incredible. Significant changes in your physique.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man!


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 11, 2022)

Nice push! Congrats on the PR, your face says it all there 😁


----------



## Yano (Sep 11, 2022)

Right on man !


----------



## Stickler (Sep 12, 2022)

Awesome job!


----------



## iGone (Sep 12, 2022)

Sunday 09/11

steps 9,684

Calories 2,060
C 204g
P 182g
F 59g

Workout
Pull

Bent over rows 
195x10
195x9
195x6
135x12

Close grip cable rows
130x12
130x12
130x12

Wide grip lat pull downs
110x10
110x10
110x8

Single arm lat pulldowns 
40x14
40x13
40x9

reverse flys
20x15
20x15
20x15

bb curls
65x15
65x12
65x12

twist curls with rope

65x15
65x12


----------



## iGone (Sep 13, 2022)

Monday 09/12

Steps 14,478

Calories 3,400
C 407g
P 197g
F 108g

Sleep has been improving as the weather is changing, I'm digging it


----------



## hard_gains (Sep 13, 2022)

iGone said:


> View attachment 27664



I'm sorry I couldn't help myself. But you should dye your eyebrows white. 😁


----------



## iGone (Sep 13, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> I'm sorry I couldn't help myself. But you should dye your eyebrows white. 😁
> View attachment 28275


Dude, they're already practically white.

My dad and uncle both look exactly like Mr Clean lmao


----------



## iGone (Sep 16, 2022)

Tuesday 09/13
Steps 13161
Calories 3796
C 485
P 180
F 117

Wednesday 09/14

Steps 14331
Calories 3200
C 448
P 190
F 85

Thursday 09/15
Steps 12588
Calories 3029
C 474
P 179
F 75


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 16, 2022)

keep it up. What’s the goal for weight right now?


----------



## iGone (Sep 16, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> keep it up. What’s the goal for weight right now?


Aiming for 190-200 lbs by February/March

Also adding a 400/400 test/deca cycle for 16 weeks starting here in a couple weeks once I get my bloodwork drawn.


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 16, 2022)

iGone said:


> Aiming for 190-200 lbs by February/March
> 
> Also adding a 400/400 test/deca cycle for 16 weeks starting here in a couple weeks once I get my bloodwork drawn.


Nice!

Are you running anything at the moment?


----------



## iGone (Sep 16, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Are you running anything at the moment?


Just TRT, ~125/wk


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 16, 2022)

How’s your sleep going man? You getting any more rest now? I know work keeps you busy as hell and exhausted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iGone (Sep 16, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> How’s your sleep going man? You getting any more rest now? I know work keeps you busy as hell and exhausted.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sleep has gotten better in the sense of it's become normal and I'm no longer having moments where I find myself exhausted or fatigued beyond reason. 

Recovery is still the biggest challenge as I find myself pretty sore more or less until Wednesday.  

I'm getting about 48 hours of sleep a week, so it averages out fairly decent when all is said and done.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 16, 2022)

iGone said:


> Sleep has gotten better in the sense of it's become normal and I'm no longer having moments where I find myself exhausted or fatigued beyond reason.
> 
> Recovery is still the biggest challenge as I find myself pretty sore more or less until Wednesday.
> 
> I'm getting about 48 hours of sleep a week, so it averages out fairly decent when all is said and done.


Contrary to popular belief, you can't really even out sleep.

How many hours are you off on days where you get the least amount of sleep, compared to the following day or days where you get the most sleep?


----------



## iGone (Sep 16, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Contrary to popular belief, you can't really even out sleep.
> 
> How many hours are you off on days where you get the least amount of sleep, compared to the following day or days where you get the most sleep?


My typical weeks looks like
Sunday through Thursday 5 hours 
Friday, Saturday 12 hours


----------



## Send0 (Sep 16, 2022)

iGone said:


> My typical weeks looks like
> Sunday through Thursday 5 hours
> Friday, Saturday 12 hours


That could be the reason for your recovery issues, maybe.

12 hours on Friday and Saturday don't make up for only 5 hours per day the rest of the week. 

Is it your work schedule that is forcing this sleep pattern, or some other stress that's effecting you?


----------



## iGone (Sep 16, 2022)

Send0 said:


> That could be the reason for your recovery issues, maybe.
> 
> 12 hours on Friday and Saturday don't make up for only 5 hours per day the rest of the week.
> 
> Is it your work schedule that is forcing this sleep pattern, or some other stress that's effecting you?


I'd be hard pressed to believe my recovery is anything other than the sleep frankly. 

It's just my work schedule, working 11p-3p every weekday. 

With that said, I've been able to dial in my volume and intensity where on my three workout days I'm still making solid progress in size and strength.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 16, 2022)

iGone said:


> I'd be hard pressed to believe my recovery is anything other than the sleep frankly.
> 
> It's just my work schedule, working 11p-3p every weekday.
> 
> With that said, I've been able to dial in my volume and intensity where on my three workout days I'm still making solid progress in size and strength.



Man that sure is tough. God bless you dude. That’s some dedication. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iGone (Sep 16, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Man that sure is tough. God bless you dude. That’s some dedication.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. 
Just keeping my nose to the grindstone to achieve some goals and hopefully aid myself in retiring early.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 17, 2022)

iGone said:


> Thank you.
> Just keeping my nose to the grindstone to achieve some goals and hopefully aid myself in retiring early.



Absolutely brother, keep it up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0 (Sep 17, 2022)

I figured it must be work schedule. As much as we may enjoy this, we do have to maintain our other priorities first.

Just keep doing the best you can man. Recovery may not be ideal but like you said, you are managing to make progress despite of this. 

Keep killing it.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 17, 2022)

Send0 said:


> That could be the reason for your recovery issues, maybe.
> 
> 12 hours on Friday and Saturday don't make up for only 5 hours per day the rest of the week.





Send0 said:


> Is it your work schedule that is forcing this sleep pattern, or some other stress that's effecting you?


This is part of my problem. I always seem to have a better week training wise when I get more sleep during the week. Some weekdays I average 5 hours a sleep for the week, others around 7.
On the weekends though, I generally get 8 to 9 and sometimes 10 hours.

Are there studies to back up your statement?


----------



## Send0 (Sep 17, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> This is part of my problem. I always seem to have a better week training wise when I get more sleep during the week. Some weekdays I average 5 hours a sleep for the week, others around 7.
> On the weekends though, I generally get 8 to 9 and sometimes 10 hours.
> 
> Are there studies to back up your statement?


It's called sleep debt. I thought it was well known, but maybe I just read up on boring shit 😂.

There are actually lots of studies on this, each tend to focus on a different impacts of sleep debt. Some also try to determine if "catch up sleep" really works, but those studies have a glaring flaw... Most don't have a control group that does not have sleep debt.

I've only linked one below, but you can search sleep debt, catch up sleep, or a number of other search terms and get lots of hits.

This is an abstract, but I think it has links to the full study within this page. The important part is the part I've underlined and out in bold. Point is that catch up sleep helps, but it by no means allows you to fully recover as if you never had sleep debt in the first place.









						Recovery of cognitive performance from sleep debt: do a short rest pause and a single recovery night help? - PubMed
					

We studied the recovery of multitask performance and sleepiness from acute partial sleep deprivation through rest pauses embedded in performance sessions and an 8 h recovery sleep opportunity the following night. Sixteen healthy men, aged 19-22 yrs, participated in normal sleep (two successive...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




"The rest pause improved performance and subjective sleepiness for about 15 min, regardless of the amount of prior sleep ( p > .01-.05). Following recovery sleep, all outcome measures showed marked improvement ( p < .001), *but they failed to reach the levels observed in the control condition* ( p < .001-.05)"

So yes, napping and catch up sleep helps, but you're still impacted. Also, it goes on to say that multiple days of recovery sleep are required, but it means that in the context of a night of sleep debt.. not 5 nights in a row.

Anyway, 5 hours of sleep is not horrible... but it will accumulate if occuring multiple days in a row. Combining this to working out, if you are working out on days where sleep debt occurs, then the amount of benefit you reap from catch up sleep is not as great as if that catch-up sleep occurred in the middle of the week when your workout days are.


----------



## iGone (Sep 17, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Anyway, 5 hours of sleep is not horrible... but it will accumulate if occuring multiple days in a row. Combining this to working out, if you are working out on days where sleep debt occurs, then the amount of benefit you reap from catch up sleep is not as great as if that catch-up sleep occurred in the middle of the week when your workout days are.


Which is also why I only work out Friday, Saturday and Sunday when I have the most opportunity for sleep and recovery between workouts. 

I didn't hit the post button last night, oops.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 17, 2022)

iGone said:


> Which is also why I only work out Friday, Saturday and Sunday when I have the most opportunity for sleep and recovery between workouts.
> 
> I didn't hit the post button last night, oops.


Im am a weekend warrior for this same reason. Most intense and longest workouts over the weekends but I also go at least on Wednesday and if I can make it 4X a week then on Tuesdays and Thursdays.


----------



## iGone (Sep 18, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Im am a weekend warrior for this same reason. Most intense and longest workouts over the weekends but I also go at least on Wednesday and if I can make it 4X a week then on Tuesdays and Thursdays.


I've tried to do a Wednesday workout a few times, and unfortunately it seems to typically just make things worse sleep/recovery wise


----------



## Send0 (Sep 18, 2022)

iGone said:


> Which is also why I only work out Friday, Saturday and Sunday when I have the most opportunity for sleep and recovery between workouts.
> 
> I didn't hit the post button last night, oops.


Good deal, that probably helps you with the recovery you are getting.


----------



## iGone (Sep 19, 2022)

Friday 09/16
Steps 26,297
Calories 3,339
C 511g
P 182g
F 86g

workout
Lower

Squats
265x8
265x8
265x8
175x11

Deadlifts
265x8
265x8
225x10

hanging leg raise
bw x failure
bw x failure

calf raises
135xfailure
135xfailure


Saturday 09/17
Steps 11,107
Calories 3,209
C 367g
P 210g
F 111g

Fasted BW 168.7 lbs

Workout
PUSH

Bench press
225x8
225x8
225x8
155x15

Seated bb shoulder press
135x8
135x8
135x8
115x12

low cable fly
45x10
45x9
30x14

lateral raise
25xfailure + partials
25xfailure + partials
25xfailure + partials

Tricep rope pushdowns
65x15
65x14
65x12

dips
bw x failure
bw x failure



Sunday 09/18
Steps 16,555
Calories 1,675
C 181g
P 98g
F 66g

Fasted BW 169.4

Workout
PULL

One arm db rows
90x10
90x10
90x10
had to put some body english into the last few reps, probably got 6 clean reps

Close grip rows
130x13
130x12
130x12

wide grip lat pulldowns
110x10
110x10
110x9

single arm pulldowns
45x12
45x11
40x9

reverse db flys
25xfailure + partials
25xfailure + partials
25xfailure + partials

bb curls
65x12
65x12
65x8


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 21, 2022)

Looking good man keep up the good work!


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 21, 2022)

iGone said:


> Friday 09/16
> Steps 26,297
> Calories 3,339
> C 511g
> ...



God damn son. You leaning the fuck out. Good for you bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iGone (Sep 21, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> Looking good man keep up the good work!





IronSoul said:


> God damn son. You leaning the fuck out. Good for you bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




thank you guys!


----------



## iGone (Sep 23, 2022)

Monday 09/19
Steps 14,983

Calories 3,371
C 377g
P 201g
F 105g

Tuesday 09/20
Steps 16,779
Calories 3,288
C 381g
P 214g
F 86g

Wednesday 09/21
Steps 17,619
Calories 2,944
C 422g
P 159g
F 68g

Thursday 09/22
Steps 19,998
Calories 3,280
C 373g
P 189g
F 128g
Fat was a bit high, I had Chick-Fil-A for lunch and sushi for dinner lol


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 23, 2022)

iGone said:


> Fat was a bit high, I had Chick-Fil-A for lunch and sushi for dinner lol


I fuckin love those days lol


----------



## iGone (Sep 26, 2022)

Good morning,

This weekend ( Fri, Sat, Sun) I didn't lift or count calories. I had a lot of time with family and just used the time to rest and recover as much as possible while doing as little as possible.
It was long overdue and I'm feeling a lot better this.

I will say what prompted this was some inner knee pain (MCL?) on Thursday night after moving my leg a bit awkwardly at work.
It was uncomfortable to even do body weight squats, so I used this as a nice rest and relax weekend.
It's feeling much better now, it's no longer tender to the touch or really bothering me at all.

Hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 26, 2022)

Glad you had a good weekend with the family and a nice break!


----------



## Yano (Sep 26, 2022)

iGone said:


> Good morning,
> 
> This weekend ( Fri, Sat, Sun) I didn't lift or count calories. I had a lot of time with family and just used the time to rest and recover as much as possible while doing as little as possible.
> It was long overdue and I'm feeling a lot better this.
> ...


Hell  yeah man glad the knees better for ya


----------



## iGone (Oct 3, 2022)

Okay well, things have not progressed well in the last two weeks.

This past week/weekend we had COVID in addition to hand, foot and mouth running through our household and I'm just finally feeling decent.

I'll give a brief average for last week Monday - Sunday. I was able to keep my calories in a decent spot but I had zero energy, especially this past weekend.


Average steps: 14,297
Average Calories 2,871
Average Carb 337g
Average Protein 178g
Average Fat 84g


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 3, 2022)

Glad you guys are getting better.


----------



## iGone (Oct 3, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Glad you guys are getting better.


thank you


----------



## Yano (Oct 3, 2022)

Right on man glad all that shits passing and you guys are doin better over there.


----------



## eazy (Oct 3, 2022)

iGone said:


> I'm just finally feeling decent.


good news.


----------



## MaxPower (Oct 3, 2022)

Hey man glad you're feeling better


----------



## iGone (Oct 17, 2022)

Back at it this weekend

Fasted BW today 169.6


Friday
Squats 
worked up to 
265x8
265x8
265x7

Calf raises 
135xfailure
135xfailure
135xfailure


Saturday Push
Flast Bench
225x6
225x6
225x6
155x11

Standing shoulder press
115x10
115x8
115x7
65x12


cable flyes 
30x15
30x14
30x12

lateral raises 
20xfailure + partials 
20xfailure + partials 
20xfailure + partials 

rope pushdowns
65x12
65x12
65x9


Sunday Pull
Deadlifts 
265x1
295x1
315x1
335x1
355 - failed

one arm rows
85x10
85x10
85x9

close grip rows
110x12
110x12
110x10

Lat pulldowns 
90x10
90x10

reverse grip pulldowns
90x10
90x10
9x9

db curls
25xfailure
25xfailure


my blast should start next week, syringes got delayed so I cancelled and bought elswhere.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 17, 2022)

What are you blasting?


----------



## iGone (Oct 17, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> What are you blasting?


nothing crazy, 400 test 400 deca for 16 weeks. I've been pushing it back for a while now.

Just got my yearly trt bloodwork done and all is well


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 17, 2022)

iGone said:


> nothing crazy, 400 test 400 deca for 16 weeks. I've been pushing it back for a while now.
> 
> Just got my yearly trt bloodwork done and all is well


I was making sure you didn't decide to go valdosta on us


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 17, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I was making sure you didn't decide to go valdosta on us


Not anywhere near that level but hey Val supposedly cutting it down. @iGone pretty much taking what I call a blast as well but not a blast for many others here.


----------



## iGone (Oct 17, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Not anywhere near that level but hey Val supposedly cutting it down. @iGone pretty much taking what I call a blast as well but not a blast for many others here.


a little baby blast to suit my stature


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 17, 2022)

iGone said:


> a little baby blast to suit my stature


400/400 is a pretty reasonable dose for where you are and for your size I’d say.

Maybe a touch on the high side but definitely not crazy.


----------



## iGone (Oct 19, 2022)

Bumping calories up to a weekday target of 3800. 
Aiming for 200g+ protein and 500g+ carbs. 
Weight has been stagnating at 168 with my current weekly calories averaging 21k or so


----------



## iGone (Oct 20, 2022)

Added a quick 15 min delt workout Tuesday

3 supersets
Db lateral raise
20xfailure+partials
Db front raise 
20xfailure+partials

2 supersets
Bent over rear delt raise
20xfailure+partials
Egyptian lateral raise
15xfailure


----------



## iGone (Oct 29, 2022)

Spent a week traveling for work, did hotel workouts all week. 

Weight is up to 171.9 lbs

Started my deca test today at 300/300 instead of 400/400.
Thought process is I've been reading side effects seem to start with deca around 400 for a lot of people. 
I'll see how I tolerate 300/300 and adjust in say 8 weeks or so.


----------



## iGone (Oct 30, 2022)

Took pre cycle measurements today 

Bicep 16
Chest 43.5
Forearm 12.5
Waist 33
Thigh 23.5
Shoulders 52

Bicep and thigh are up about a 1/2" shoulders are up 1" and waist has stayed the same. 

Chest seems to be tricky to measure and changes the most depending on where the tape sits.


----------



## iGone (Oct 31, 2022)

Meant to post this the other day. Arms felt huge


----------



## hard_gains (Oct 31, 2022)

iGone said:


> Meant to post this the other day. Arms felt huge


Arms are looking big Mr clean


----------



## iGone (Nov 7, 2022)

Week in review
Workout days: 4
Push, pull, legs, delt & traps

Bench feels good

Pushed my BB row and got 195 3x8 but left me toasted after that and seated rows

Average calories: 3,255
Average carbs: 438g
Average protein: 180g
Average fats: 85g

Average steps: 11,041

Average weight: 174.6


Calories were a bit low, but so were my steps for the week. 
Slept a lot more than normal during the week, but worked all weekend and lost sleep. 

Between bringing creatine back into my supplements and the doubling of my test I can tell I'm starting to retain a bit of water. 

Was super bloated and had some GI discomfort yesterday and weighed in at 180.1 at the start of my day and 174.9 at the end of the day lol


----------



## iGone (Nov 15, 2022)

Week in review
Workout days: 4
Push, pull, squat/DL

Strength feels good, Bench was 225 3x8 went smoother than ever
PR'd squat 315 3x5


My phone is broken so I don't have my accurate calories or steps for last week

I do however know my average weight for the week was 175.5, struggling to eat enough on the weekends as I'm typically out of my routine and far less active in terms of steps.


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 15, 2022)

iGone said:


> Week in review
> Workout days: 4
> Push, pull, squat/DL
> 
> ...



Good work brother, keep getting after it. Congrats on the PR


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iGone (Nov 15, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Good work brother, keep getting after it. Congrats on the PR
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man! One week at a time


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 15, 2022)

iGone said:


> Thanks man! One week at a time



That’s the way to do it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 17, 2022)

💥


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 25, 2022)

💥 boom 💥


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 25, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Did you give up?


When was the last time @iGone was on?  Everyone just shows as Nov. 10. Has he been around? Maybe offline for the Thanksgiving Holidays?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 26, 2022)

💥 boom 💥


----------



## Send0 (Nov 26, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> When was the last time @iGone was on?  Everyone just shows as Nov. 10. Has he been around? Maybe offline for the Thanksgiving Holidays?


I spoke with him yesterday for a few minutes. He's still around.


----------



## TiredandHot (Nov 26, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I think he quit. He’s a quitter.


What enjoyment do you get out of bullying members here?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 26, 2022)

💥 boom 💥


----------



## TiredandHot (Nov 26, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I’m sorry, is your name @iGone?
> 
> He had PM’d me a few weeks ago and hasn’t been around since then. You don’t know anything about that so you can keep to your own business.
> 
> Lol. “Bullying”.


Sounds eerily similiar to the BS in MindlessWorks log. But yeah, your comment was an encouragement to come back. Lmao.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 26, 2022)

💥 boom 💥


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 26, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ah. Deflect and distract. Good. Way to stick to the topic at hand.
> 
> Ok, let’s go down your path. You obviously have something to say so say it. Go ahead and judge me. Let’s hear how bad of a person you think I am.
> 
> I didn’t stop MindlessWork from coming back here. He apparently abandoned all boards. He was much more active elsewhere. But now he is nowhere. 🤷‍♂️


Did he even stop posting at Anabolic Shit Forums?


----------



## TiredandHot (Nov 26, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ah. Deflect and distract. Good. Way to stick to the topic at hand.
> 
> Ok, let’s go down your path. You obviously have something to say so say it. Go ahead and judge me. Let’s hear how bad of a person you think I am.
> 
> I didn’t stop MindlessWork from coming back here. He apparently abandoned all boards. He was much more active elsewhere. But now he is nowhere. 🤷‍♂️


Judging by your last few comments, no point trying to reason with you. Already playing the victim card when your initial comment in someone's personal log was uncalled for. Yet I'm deflecting...yeah ok.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 26, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> Judging by your last few comments, no point trying to reason with you. Already playing the victim card when your initial comment in someone's personal log was uncalled for. Yet I'm deflecting...yeah ok.


You, a grown man, called me a “bully”. 🤣 That’s funny. It made me laugh. That’s one of the words you stop using by a certain age, like crayon. But you still use it. That’s adorable. If I’m a bully, tell me how I’m using the victim card. You’re all over the place. 

iGone is a quitter. I told him he shouldn’t be running cycles. Look at his pictures. It takes PEDs to look like that? Look at his training numbers. Teenagers can lift that amount of weight. He got upset when I told him that. It’s likely the reason that iGone is gone. The guy is messed up in the head.


----------



## Butch_C (Nov 26, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You, a grown man, called me a “bully”. 🤣 That’s funny. It made me laugh. That’s one of the words you stop using by a certain age, like crayon. But you still use it. That’s adorable. If I’m a bully, tell me how I’m using the victim card. You’re all over the place.
> 
> iGone is a quitter. I told him he sh8kouldn’t be running cycles. Look at his pictures. It takes PEDs to look like that? Look at his training numbers. Teenagers can lift that amount of weight. He got upset when I told him that. It’s likely the reason that iGone is gone. The guy is messed up in the head.


You know there could be other reasons he is not around other than being a quitter.
He could have a perforated colon from a rough pegging. Along the same lines a prolapsed bung hole.
Maybe he is still locked in the closet being forced to watch his wife get railed by other men.
Maybe he took a job as a fluffer in the porn industry?
Who knows?


----------



## iGone (Nov 27, 2022)

Missed last week's normal check in, life has just been wild lately and now the holidays and everything added on top.

Average weight this last week was 178.8
Average calories 3,189
Average steps 7,586 (lots of time off)

Push/pull/squat+DL

Bench up 6 reps to 225 3x10
Squat still at 315 3x5 but getting easier and smoother.

Retaining a bit of water so I feel wet and puffy as expected, but recovery has been perfect.


Feeling good, making progress.


----------



## Yano (Nov 27, 2022)

iGone said:


> Missed last week's normal check in, life has just been wild lately and now the holidays and everything added on top.
> 
> Average weight this last week was 178.8
> Average calories 3,189
> ...


Figured you was busy or sick , good to see ya still at it and working.


----------



## iGone (Nov 27, 2022)

Yano said:


> Figured you was busy or sick , good to see ya still at it and working.


I've got goals and I'll be damned if some drama queens stand in my way haha


----------



## iGone (Nov 30, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> iGone is a quitter. I told him he shouldn’t be running cycles. Look at his pictures. It takes PEDs to look like that? Look at his training numbers. Teenagers can lift that amount of weight. He got upset when I told him that. It’s likely the reason that iGone is gone. The guy is messed up in the head.


I'm going to take you off ignore one last time to see if you're capable of having a conversation and dialogue or if you're just going to avoid any questions I pose in your direction.

What makes you believe I'm a quitter?
I've gained 30 solid pounds since starting this log last Nov and made consistent progress every step of the way.

You told me I shouldn't be running cycles and when probed about that statement, you refused to engage in a conversation about it or explain your reasoning.
My physique compared to where I was a year ago is quite the difference, so what is your comment referring to?
In terms of training numbers and bringing up teenagers can do that, well yeah dude I'm 5'6 and started at 150 lbs.
Lastly, I never got upset I've simply asked for dialogue and conversation when you throw your opinions out into the ether, but rarely do you engage unless it's an attempt to bring someone down.

Look at all of your interactions with me and Sendo. You pivot, ignore questions, deflect, cherry pick and then reply with one word answers or just shut the conversation down entirely when it stops going the direction you're attempting to steer it in.

Be a man, and men don't instigate and follow others around for the sake of drama and nonsense.


----------



## TODAY (Nov 30, 2022)

iGone said:


> I'm going to take you off ignore one last time to see if you're capable of having a conversation and dialogue or if you're just going to avoid any questions I pose in your direction.
> 
> What makes you believe I'm a quitter?
> I've gained 30 solid pounds since starting this log last Nov and made consistent progress every step of the way.
> ...


I'm not gonna comment on your issues with BBBG

But good god, man

Have some self respect and stop lumping yourself in with @Send0


----------



## iGone (Nov 30, 2022)

TODAY said:


> I'm not gonna comment on your issues with BBBG
> 
> But good god, man
> 
> Have some self respect and stop lumping yourself in with @Send0


I'm lacking self respect by noticing a pattern with other people he engages with in a similar fashion?


----------



## TODAY (Nov 30, 2022)

iGone said:


> I'm lacking self respect by noticing a pattern with other people he engages with in a similar fashion?


Fuck the pattern.

Expect better of yourself.


----------



## iGone (Nov 30, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Fuck the pattern.
> 
> Expect better of yourself.


I'm genuinely not understanding what you're trying to get at here...

Better of myself how so?


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 30, 2022)

iGone said:


> I'm genuinely not understanding what you're trying to get at here...
> 
> Better of myself how so?



I think he’s trying to say don’t worry about anything to do with BbBG and Send0, and pairing it all togetwhr and just worry about you and BbBG. I think he’s possibly saying it looks like you can’t stand up without bringing a buddy. I may be wrong man idk 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Nov 30, 2022)

iGone said:


> I'm going to take you off ignore one last time to see if you're capable of having a conversation and dialogue or if you're just going to avoid any questions I pose in your direction.
> 
> What makes you believe I'm a quitter?
> I've gained 30 solid pounds since starting this log last Nov and made consistent progress every step of the way.
> ...


Can you define what a man is?


----------



## RiR0 (Nov 30, 2022)

This is your amazing transformation 😂 with drugs are you serious? No you have place taking drugs. You have less muscle mass than a 15 year old who plays sports


----------



## iGone (Nov 30, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> This is your amazing transformation 😂 with drugs are you serious? No you have place taking drugs. You have less muscle mass than a 15 year old who plays sports


There is no drug use between those two images. 
I started my cycle a couple weeks ago, on dosages you recommended and approved of.


----------



## iGone (Dec 10, 2022)

Well had to take the last two weeks off of lifting and cycle, had an emergency trip to Belgium for work and just got home. 
Life is wild sometimes.


----------



## Yano (Dec 10, 2022)

iGone said:


> Well had to take the last two weeks off of lifting and cycle, had an emergency trip to Belgium for work and just got home.
> Life is wild sometimes.


Ah shit i got friends in Belgium , good place to party.


----------



## iGone (Dec 10, 2022)

Yano said:


> Ah shit i got friends in Belgium , good place to party.



We all stayed in Ghent, it was my first time out there. 
We only had one night out unfortunately, but the pub we went to was an absolute blast


----------



## iGone (Dec 21, 2022)

Last week went awesome lift wise and diet wise.
Adjusted my split a little bit

Friday: Legs
Saturday: Push (focus on compounds)
Sunday: Pull (focus on compounds)
Tuesday: Arms
Thursday: Shoulders


Thought process is to focus on compound movements on my days off and doing quick 30 min workouts to hit isolation movements during the week.
Hoping to maximize my time on compound movements and maximize my time on isolations.
Feedback is more than welcome.


Bad news, Sunday - Tuesday got hit with whatever this mystery illness is. Had a 102 fever Sunday and Monday, weight was down to 176 this morning after weighing in at 180.1 Saturday morning.

Luckily I've got a lot of time off for the next two weeks or so and I'll be loving that time to eat, lift and recover.

Happy holidays fellas!


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 22, 2022)

iGone said:


> Last week went awesome lift wise and diet wise.
> Adjusted my split a little bit
> 
> Friday: Legs
> ...


Good to see you posting. Hope you get to feeling better. Some nasty bugs going around this year. I don't normally get sick at least for extended periods but I got hammered recently by a bug.
Cheers to quick recovery and Gainz!
Happy Holidays.


----------



## iGone (Dec 23, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Good to see you posting. Hope you get to feeling better. Some nasty bugs going around this year. I don't normally get sick at least for extended periods but I got hammered recently by a bug.
> Cheers to quick recovery and Gainz!
> Happy Holidays.


Thanks man!
I'm not going anywhere, you're not that lucky lol


----------



## iGone (Jan 5, 2023)

Good afternoon UGBB

Just checking in, as it's been a hell of a time the last few months and I don't think I really specified what happened with my cycle, weight, plan etc etc 

I took some good time off from work from Dec 23 - Jan 3 and it was much needed. Kept my split as it would have been when I was working so I essentially did a bro split and restarted my cycle Dec 23rd. So that'll be my new "start date" for 300/300 Test/Deca.
Taking 6.25mg Aromasin and 2.5mg Cialis on Injection days.
I have been getting body acne like a motherfucker lately, hopefully I can get that under control in the meantime but no other sides.

Strength and weight did drop a bit after traveling, getting sick and the whole nine prior to christmas.

Weight Dec 23rd was 178.1
Weight Jan 3 was 180.4

Strength is down a bit from the three weeks from hell post travel and flu, bench was weak this past week struggling on my last few reps of 225 3x8
squats down to 265 3x10, had a bit left in the tank but my back and core were not feeling it for some reason.

Current supps are creatine, multivitamin and a greens supp, and metamucil twice a day.

Essentially setback to where I was in the beginning of Nov but hey shit happens I have the next 20 weeks to pack on weight.


Calorie target is still 3,800 and I've consistently been +/- 100 calories most days, weekends are usually around 3,000 or so as I'm barely awake 12 hours on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## lifter6973 (Saturday at 5:45 PM)

iGone said:


> Good afternoon UGBB
> 
> Just checking in, as it's been a hell of a time the last few months and I don't think I really specified what happened with my cycle, weight, plan etc etc
> 
> ...


Keep grinding bro. You''ll get the strength back and more.


----------

